# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2020



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2020 às 01:10)

*Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2020*

*Link's úteis:*

Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos
Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (ex. INAG)

- Lista de barragens e suas características.
- Centro de informação diária, REN.

*Tópicos de anos anteriores*:
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2019
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2018
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2017
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2016
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2015
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2014
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2013
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2012
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2011
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2010
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2009
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2008
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2007


*Informação Bacias Hidrográficas (Expandir para ver)*


Spoiler: Lima, Cávado e Ave



*BACIA DO LIMA*

*Alto Lindoso:*









*Touvedo:*











*BACIA DO CAVADO*

*Alto Rabagão:*





*Paradela:*








*Venda Nova:*








*Salamonde:*








*Vilarinho das Furnas:*








*Caniçada:*











*BACIA DO AVE

Guilhofrei:






*





Spoiler: Douro



*BACIA DO DOURO


- AFLUENTES DO RIO DOURO:


Baixo Sabor:*
Cota máxima: 234,0m; V.A.máximo: 1095hm3
*








Tabuaço:








Varosa:








Freigil:*







*
Torrão:










- RIO DOURO:

Miranda:








Picote:










Bemposta:










Pocinho:










Valeira:










Régua:










Carrapatelo:










Crestuma:







*





Spoiler: Vouga e Mondego



*BACIA DO VOUGA

Ribeiradio:*
Cota máxima: 110,0m; V.A. máximo: 136hm3
*











BACIA DO MONDEGO*

*Caldeirão:*








*Vale Rossim:*





*Lagoa Comprida:*








*Alto Ceira:*





*Fronhas:*









*Aguieira:*








*Raiva:*












Spoiler: Tejo



*BACIA DO TEJO

Santa Luzia:








Cabril:








Bouçã:








Castelo de Bode:










Póvoas e Meadas:








Pracana:*










*Fratel:*








*Belver:*


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2020 às 18:23)

Basta, as barragens fecharem as comportas, para o rio Tejo, se limitar a este caudal tão reduzido, proveniente apenas dos seus afluentes.


----------



## huguh (2 Jan 2020 às 22:39)

não seria mal pensado colocar na primeira página deste tópico, aqueles links diretos com as imagens das várias descargas de barragens de todos os rios, que estão no tópico do seguimento de 2018 e que tenho na minha assinatura.
é uma boa base de informação e consulta rápida
fica a dica!


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 22:51)

Aqui as ribeiras de escorrência já secaram todas...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2020 às 23:55)

huguh disse:


> não seria mal pensado colocar na primeira página deste tópico, aqueles links diretos com as imagens das várias descargas de barragens de todos os rios, que estão no tópico do seguimento de 2018 e que tenho na minha assinatura.
> é uma boa base de informação e consulta rápida
> fica a dica!


Adicionado, e de forma um pouco mais limpa também.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jan 2020 às 10:30)

Bom dia
Já saiu o relatório do mês de Dezembro, e surpreende pelo muito pouca melhoria na bacia do Sado, mira e ribeiras do Algarve. Apenas Arade e Guadiana tiveram melhorias significativas!!


----------



## trovoadas (3 Jan 2020 às 22:04)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> Já saiu o relatório do mês de Dezembro, e surpreende pelo muito pouca melhoria na bacia do Sado, mira e ribeiras do Algarve. Apenas Arade e Guadiana tiveram melhorias significativas!!


Odelouca e Funcho receberam um pequeno dilúvio o que já era de esperar. Só para abastecimento público o Algarve safa-se até Setembro mas permanece o problema da agricultura no Sotavento e na barragem da Bravura que creio também serve de regadio. Os aquíferos, onde não existe uma monitorização séria também creio estão muito fracos. Entretanto é de esperar mais alguma chuva até Maio e talvez um período chuvoso mais sustentado já que este último foi muito variável e curto (5 dias). Ainda é cedo para alarmes tirando o alarme climático onde já nada será como dantes tanto a nível de culturas agrícolas como da biodiversidade.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2020 às 00:21)

_________________
Aqui da zona tivemos os seguintes valores, final de novembro e final de dezembro respetivamente.
Caia: 14.4% / 29%
Abrilongo: 5.1% /43.7%
Da Bacia do Guadiana, penso que a do Monte Novo foi a que recuperou mais passando de 27.1% para 55.6%.

O Maranhão e Montargil também tiveram uma excelente recuperação.
Maranhão: 23.5% / 85.4%
Montargil: 37.1% /  73.1%

Se não chover muito mais como choveu durante aquela semana em dezembro, a Barragem do Caia já não recuperará muito. Há muitas cheias por vir porque a barragem é grande, tem estado e está bastante vazia e o único curso de água mais significativo é o Rio Caia. Apesar das grandes cheias ocorridas, é uma gota no oceano e o seu caudal normal tem pouco expressão na atual situação da albufeira. 
Mas claro, o desperdício de água no verão em rega vai ser igual aos anos anteriores e depois chega-se ao fim da estação nas últimas e com os gestores da barragem a mostrarem-se preocupados. Tendo em conta como isto está, penso que era altura de pensarem numa forma de poupar mais, mas o negócio dos olivais está sempre à frente de tudo. Do paredão para baixo, a paisagem resume-se a isso, infelizmente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2020 às 18:12)

*Um convento, o machado, a enxada, a água e o fogo – uma história para pensar antes de mudar aldeias de sítio*

Conter o ciclo das cheias tem de começar na cabeceira das bacias hidrográficas e não se resumir a novas e dispendiosas obras de protecção nos troços terminais dos rios, onde serão sempre insuficientes

No Século XIII (1278) Dona Mor Dias propôs-se construir um convento de Clarissas junto a Coimbra, iniciando-se as obras. Vicissitudes várias levaram a que só já no reinado de Dom Dinis, por iniciativa da Rainha Isabel de Aragão, os trabalhos fossem retomados, tendo as obras terminado na década de 30 do século XIV.

Diz a lógica que estas senhoras não seriam ignorantes e irresponsáveis, construindo o convento numa zona inundável. Contudo, logo após a sua construção, o Mondego começou a mostrar o seu carácter irrequieto e imprevisível (claramente de um “Basófias”) e começou a inundar ocasionalmente os terrenos e edifícios do convento, de tal maneira que as freiras, em 1677, se mudaram definitivamente para o novo Convento de Santa Clara a Nova, localizado bem acima do temperamental rio.

https://observador.pt/opiniao/um-co...3KdRuYr7m5rowaTqqNkwWQG2ohTXW9suRdR7dbCkF3vXA

Um bom artigo, que exemplifica claramente todos os problemas que estão relacionados com as cheias que aconteceram no Mondego, e que muita gente teima em não querer saber, ou ir até á raiz do problema, é mais fácil dizer simplesmete que se deve construir outra barragem, como disse o ministro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 18:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Um convento, o machado, a enxada, a água e o fogo – uma história para pensar antes de mudar aldeias de sítio*
> 
> Conter o ciclo das cheias tem de começar na cabeceira das bacias hidrográficas e não se resumir a novas e dispendiosas obras de protecção nos troços terminais dos rios, onde serão sempre insuficientes
> 
> ...


Olá Pedro, o ministro disse exactamente o oposto. A ordem dos engenheiros é que disse que se tem de construir a barragem. O ministro disse que não. O que se deve fazer é usar técnicas de engenharia natural no rio afluente do Mondego... quem está certo não sei pois não sou tenho conhecimentos na área.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro, o ministro disse exactamente o oposto. A ordem dos engenheiros é que disse que se tem de construir a barragem. O ministro disse que não. O que se deve fazer é usar técnicas de engenharia natural no rio afluente do Mondego... quem está certo não sei pois não sou tenho conhecimentos na área.



Olá Luis, obrigado pela correcção, não é preciso ter grande conhecimento na área ou ser engenheiro para conseguir chegar á raiz do problema, a situação identica passou-se esta semana no rio Douro, que levava água barrenta,  estava logo todo o mundo preocupado, quando a razão era tão simples.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olá Luis, obrigado pela correcção, não é preciso ter grande conhecimento na área ou ser engenheiro para conseguir chegar á raiz do problema, a situação identica passou-se esta semana no rio Douro, que levava água barrenta,  estava logo todo o mundo preocupado, quando a razão era tão simples.


Pois mas se eu não percebo não vou estar a dizer coisas. Também não sei que medidas de engenharia natural é que o ministro se estava a referir...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois mas se eu não percebo não vou estar a dizer coisas. Também não sei que medidas de engenharia natural é que o ministro se estava a referir...



Eu sei algumas dessas medidas de engenharia natural que deveriam de estar presentes em grande parte dos nosso rios, e ribeiras portuguesas, e que se foram perdendo ao longo das décadas, tudo em virtude, de poder conquistar mais um pedaço de solo, para cultivar, ou porque essas mesmas árvores que lá deveriam de estar, faziam sombra ás culturas.
Isso era uma daquelas conversas que dava assunto para o resto da noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu sei algumas dessas medidas de engenharia natural que deveriam de estar presentes em grande parte dos nosso rios, e ribeiras portuguesas, e que se foram perdendo ao longo das décadas, tudo em virtude, de poder conquistar mais um pedaço de solo, para cultivar, ou porque essas mesmas árvores que lá deveriam de estar, faziam sombra ás culturas.
> Isso era uma daquelas conversas que dava assunto para o resto da noite.


Eu fiquei de boca aberta quando o ministro disse isso... não estava nada à espera, mas só acredito quando as vir feitas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu fiquei de boca aberta quando o ministro disse isso... não estava nada à espera, mas só acredito quando as vir feitas...



Pois, e como se costuma dizer, os erros dos antepassados, acabam por se pagar, bem caros, mais tarde ou mais cedo, e estamos a falar neste caso, numa curto período de tempo, 40 a 50 anos.
Estas técinicas de engenharia natural, são muito mais baratas, do que fazer mamarachos de betão armado, e logo ao fim de 3 a 4 anos, já estão a entar em pleno funcionamento, que é o tempo de desenvolver o enraizamento de grande parte das árvores ribeirinhas.


----------



## fcapelas (4 Jan 2020 às 19:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, e como se costuma dizer, os erros dos antepassados, acabam por se pagar, bem caros, mais tarde ou mais cedo, e estamos a falar neste caso, numa curto período de tempo, 40 a 50 anos.
> Estas técinicas de engenharia natural, são muito mais baratas, do que fazer mamarachos de betão armado, e logo ao fim de 3 a 4 anos, já estão a entar em pleno funcionamento, que é o tempo de desenvolver o enraizamento de grande parte das árvores ribeirinhas.


Como funciona essa engenharia natural?


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2020 às 20:05)

fcapelas disse:


> Como funciona essa engenharia natural?



Deixo aqui um artigo bem ilucidativo, sobre o assunto, e não é preciso ser engenheiro, para as colocar em prática, apenas alguns bons conhecimento na área.
As galerias ripícolas, funcionam assim mesmo, pena é que já são os locais assim que existam, da qual nunca houve intervenção humana, aí sim seria o lugar perfeito, para aprender o melhor que a natureza sabe fazer, e que tem tanto para nos ensinar.
Aliás os resultados são excelentes, e duram depois uma vida inteira, e sem mais manutenção humana, já um muro de betão, ou pedra, basta vir um deslizamento de terras, que vai tudo "pelo cano abaixo", e tivemos agora vários exemplos disso com a passagem da tempestade Elsa.
Qualquer dúvida, e que eu saiba explicar, estou aqui para isso mesmo.

http://www.geota.pt/xFiles/scContentDeployer_pt/docs/articleFile432.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2020 às 13:50)

O rio Lena na Batalha está um fio de água... triste!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2020 às 16:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O rio Lena na Batalha está um fio de água... triste!



O rio Almonda, já baixou entre 60 a 80 cm, de altura, isto olhando para o seu leito, e para as marcas que estão nos muros, bem no centro da cidade de Torres Novas, e não me estou a referir em relação ao caudal excessivo que levava, aquando da tempestade Elsa, mas sim, o que baixou nestes últimos dias, algumas nascentes, que alimentam o Polje de Minde, estão também já secas.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jan 2020 às 23:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O rio Almonda, já baixou entre 60 a 80 cm, de altura, isto olhando para o seu leito, e para as marcas que estão nos muros, bem no centro da cidade de Torres Novas, e não me estou a referir em relação ao caudal excessivo que levava, aquando da tempestade Elsa, mas sim, o que baixou nestes últimos dias, algumas nascentes, que alimentam o Polje de Minde, estão também já secas.


Querem milagres com 5 dias de chuva?... Esses sistemas têm todos uma resposta muito rápida. A água que caíu foi demasiada para a capacidade de absorção dos terrenos logo foi rapidamente canalizada para esses sistemas que atuam como um "grande funil" . Os sistemas secundários que alimentam de forma consistente esse funil praticamente nem acumularam água.
No Algarve em particular conheço nascentes que não correm desde 2010 e nem sei se vão correr nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2020 às 11:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Querem milagres com 5 dias de chuva?... Esses sistemas têm todos uma resposta muito rápida. A água que caíu foi demasiada para a capacidade de absorção dos terrenos logo foi rapidamente canalizada para esses sistemas que atuam como um "grande funil" . Os sistemas secundários que alimentam de forma consistente esse funil praticamente nem acumularam água.
> No Algarve em particular conheço nascentes que não correm desde 2010 e nem sei se vão correr nos próximos tempos.



Pois, é bem verdade, todos nós sabemos que a água de enxurrada, ou seja, uma elevada precipitação num curto esapço de tempo, em nada beneficia, nascentes, principalmente, apenas acaba por causar grandes danos, provocados pela erosão, e assoreamento de rio, pois arrasta, uma grande quantidade de troncos, e para as praias também.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2020 às 12:20)

Ponte do Açude continua de comportas abertas!

Há duas semanas, o caudal do rio Mondego ultrapassava níveis de segurança e chegava quase até aos 2.200 metros cúbicos por segundo no Açude-
-Ponte, causando cheias que provocaram estragos em Coimbra, mas também nos concelhos de Montemor e Soure. Os caudais anormais do Mondego obrigaram a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) a abrir completamente as comportas do Açude-Ponte no sábado, dia 21 de Dezembro, e são também a razão porque o rio tem vindo, nos últimos dias, a diminuir a quantidade de água no seu leito.

Diário de Coimbra













Rio Mondego desce a menos de um metro de água e permite inspeção aos muros da margem direita


A Câmara de Coimbra promove, amanhã, uma inspeção aos muros da margem direita do Mondego, entre as pontes de Santa Clara e do Açude. Os trabalhos estão a cargo de uma empresa especializada e inserem-se no âmbito da conclusão das obras de estabilização da estrutura de suporte, cujo concurso público foi publicado a 14 de novembro último em Diário da República.

A inspeção de amanhã é facilitada pelo nível anormalmente baixo das águas do rio. Este abaixamento de cota, visível há alguns dias, serve também para que a limpeza do açude possa ser efetuada com mais segurança.

Entretanto, o açude estava a debitar, no fim de semana, um caudal de cerca de 200 a 250 m3/s. Todas as comportas estão abertas. Em concreto, o nível da água estava apenas a 15,20 metros, ou seja, escassos 90 centímetros acima da cota do açude, que é de 14,30 metros.

Para além das comportas abertas, há também que contar com a redução dos caudais, a montante. A articulação entre a APA – Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente e o sistema hidroeléctrico da Aguieira permite que as descargas, na barragem, para níveis de segurança, estejam a ser feitas de forma lenta e gradual.

Diário as beiras


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2020 às 12:29)

DaniFR disse:


> Ponte do Açude continua de comportas abertas!
> 
> Há duas semanas, o caudal do rio Mondego ultrapassava níveis de segurança e chegava quase até aos 2.200 metros cúbicos por segundo no Açude-
> -Ponte, causando cheias que provocaram estragos em Coimbra, mas também nos concelhos de Montemor e Soure. Os caudais anormais do Mondego obrigaram a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) a abrir completamente as comportas do Açude-Ponte no sábado, dia 21 de Dezembro, e são também a razão porque o rio tem vindo, nos últimos dias, a diminuir a quantidade de água no seu leito.
> ...



Deixem a água toda ir embora, e depois venham reclamar que é preciso chover, poque os rio estão com um fio de água, custava assim tanto voltar a fechar as comportas, isto se elas estiverem operacionais é claro.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2020 às 12:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Deixem a água toda ir embora, e depois venham reclamar que é preciso chover, poque os rio estão com um fio de água, custava assim tanto voltar a fechar as comportas, isto se elas estiverem operacionais é claro.


Pelos vistos as comportas estão obstruidas com madeira arrastada pela cheia, por isso a APA não as fecha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2020 às 17:37)

DaniFR disse:


> Pelos vistos as comportas estão obstruidas com madeira arrastada pela cheia, por isso a APA não as fecha.



E será assim tão dificil desobstruir as mesmas comportas, e tornar a fechá-las, depois queixam-se que não há água no rio Mondego.


----------



## cepp1 (6 Jan 2020 às 17:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O rio Lena na Batalha está um fio de água... triste!


Então algo se passou, estive lá na sexta e estava com imensa agua


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2020 às 18:25)

cepp1 disse:


> Então algo se passou, estive lá na sexta e estava com imensa agua


Isto foi no Domingo na ponte que dá acesso à vila...


----------



## cepp1 (6 Jan 2020 às 18:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto foi no Domingo na ponte que dá acesso à vila...


Eu andei foi na parte do parque


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2020 às 18:53)

cepp1 disse:


> Eu andei foi na parte do parque


Não sei se ali há algum dique...


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jan 2020 às 15:52)




----------



## slbgdt (7 Jan 2020 às 16:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E será assim tão dificil desobstruir as mesmas comportas, e tornar a fechá-las, depois queixam-se que não há água no rio Mondego.



O Açude de coimbra, como indica o nome, não é um armazenamento de água.
Está ali para criar um nível artificial de água.
O mesmo acontece no cavado e os sucessivos açudes.
O armazenamento do Mondego resume se à aguieira e essa ainda tem bastante água..


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jan 2020 às 17:08)

Algumas fotos que mostram o estado actual do rio Mondego na zona de Coimbra. Com as comportas do açude abertas o nível de água baixou cerca de 1,5m a 2m, são visíveis alguns bancos de areias e muita madeira acumulada nas pontes que veio rio abaixo com a cheio. 
Se na tivesse sido feito o desassoreamento, acredito que hoje o rio seria só areia. 


Com o nível baixo, a CMC aproveita para fazer limpezas e avaliar os estados dos muros das margens.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2020 às 18:20)

slbgdt disse:


> O Açude de coimbra, como indica o nome, não é um armazenamento de água.
> Está ali para criar um nível artificial de água.
> O mesmo acontece no cavado e os sucessivos açudes.
> O armazenamento do Mondego resume se à aguieira e essa ainda tem bastante água..



Quando falei em armazenamento de água, não me estava a referir á questão das barragens, mas sim, da função que este açude, tal como tantos outros, que é manter um nível de água aceitável, dentro das cidades pelo menos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2020 às 19:31)

DaniFR disse:


> Algumas fotos que mostram o estado actual do rio Mondego na zona de Coimbra. Com as comportas do açude abertas o nível de água baixou cerca de 1,5m a 2m, são visíveis alguns bancos de areias e muita madeira acumulada nas pontes que veio rio abaixo com a cheio.
> Se na tivesse sido feito o desassoreamento, acredito que hoje o rio seria só areia.
> 
> 
> Com o nível baixo, a CMC aproveita para fazer limpezas e avaliar os estados dos muros das margens.


Ainda vai dar muito trabalho...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2020 às 21:08)

*Algarve. Seca extrema obriga a recorrer à água de barragem de abastecimento agrícola *

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/al...e-barragem-de-abastecimento-agricola_v1196703

O problema não será resolvido com uma nova barragem, mas sim com a dessalinização da água do mar, a barragem de Odelouca é a prova disso, que passados 10 anos, a situação é a mesma e a preocupação com a falta de água continua.

.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jan 2020 às 22:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Algarve. Seca extrema obriga a recorrer à água de barragem de abastecimento agrícola *
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/al...e-barragem-de-abastecimento-agricola_v1196703
> 
> O problema não será resolvido com uma nova barragem, mas sim com a dessalinização da água do mar, a barragem de Odelouca é a prova disso, que passados 10 anos, a situação é a mesma e a preocupação com a falta de água continua.


Se tivessem acabado este verão, por exemplo, uma hipotética barragem na Foupana, com estas chuvas teria enchido o volume morto, 10 a15% talvez, o que não serviria de nada. A barragem a médio/longo prazo pode ser solução mas tem de ser pensada, sair do papel, passar a fase de construção e depois esperar que chova para armazenar alguma água já nem digo encher. A curto prazo não existem soluções milagrosas a não ser que chova de modo a encaixarmos mais alguns hm3. Ninguém quer acreditar num cenário muito grave de rutura total mas que estamos a caminhar para isso é inegável. Neste momento as reservas dão claramente até Setembro mas acho que é impensável termos um cenário de seca idêntico ao do ano passado. É a descida ao abismo!
Temos de avançar com a dessalinização (primeiro e rápido) e paralelamente pensar na Foupana também rápido. Obviamente que se amanhã cair uma carga de água descomunal e que encha tudo, tudo isto será esquecido.


----------



## cepp1 (9 Jan 2020 às 12:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Algarve. Seca extrema obriga a recorrer à água de barragem de abastecimento agrícola *
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/al...e-barragem-de-abastecimento-agricola_v1196703
> 
> ...



a dessalinização em Portugal só está prevista para 2080, até lá terás mais lagos artificias e transvases


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jan 2020 às 13:01)

> *Algarve continua em seca “severa e extrema”, apesar da chuva de Dezembro*
> Os autarcas estendem a mão a São Pedro para os ajudar no curto prazo. Ao Governo, a médio prazo, pedem a construção de uma nova barragem, uma central de dessalinização e a reutilização das águas residuais.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pu...era-extrema-apesar-chuva-dezembro-1899935/amp


----------



## dahon (17 Jan 2020 às 12:52)

David sf disse:


> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ntante-da-aguieira-sera-dificil-travar-cheias



Voltando a este assunto, que era para ter respondido mais cedo mas a maldita da gripe apanhou-me e depois acabei por me esquecer.

Ontem lembrei-me e dei uma leitura, admito que foi um pouco na diagonal, do relatório da ordem dos engenheiros, "CARACTERIZAÇÃO DAS CONDIÇÕES DE ESCOAMENTO DO RIO MONDEGO QUE DERAM ORIGEM ÀS INUNDAÇÕES EM COIMBRA EM JANEIRO DE 2016" . http://www.mediafire.com/file/ckbl24zx3ptzvng/Relat%C3%B3rio_Mondego_OE_2016%28Inunda%C3%A7%C3%B5es_2016%29.pdf/file
Ora neste relatório, em que um dos autores é interveniente na noticia, não faz uma única referência à Barragem de Girabolhos. Estamos a falar de uma cheia em que o caudal de entrada e saída no sistema Aguieira/Raiva foi superior ao desta ultima:









Ps: Infelizmente não guardei a imagem dos dados da Aguieira/Raiva no dia seguinte, mas assim que o caudal de entrada na Aguieira baixou em relação ao caudal de saída, o caudal de saída da Aguieira/Raiva não aumentou mais.

Portanto temos uma situação em que os caudais no sistema Aguieira /Raiva são superiores e a solução Girabolhos não é referida uma única vez mas depois numa situação em que os caudais são inferiores já é a salvação.
Para mim não faz qualquer sentido.
Mais, no comunicado feito pela ordem dos engenheiros do dia 23 de Dezembro também não há um a única referência a Girabolhos.
https://www.ordemengenheiros.pt/pt/...os-infraestruturas-afetadas-bacia-do-mondego/



Já agora deixo aqui umas citações de uma questão recorrente que aparece não só no relatório de 2016 mas também no comunicado da ordem dos engenheiros feitas no dia 23 de Dezembro.

Relatório 2016


> Neste contexto, a desflorestação provocada por incêndios e o estudo particular do comportamentos das bacias intermédias não dominadas por aproveitamentos hidráulicos *(com relevo especial para a bacia do rio Ceira)* devem merecer especial atenção no estudo das condições de escoamento do rio Mondego.



23/12/2019


> *Encontra-se por controlar o Rio Ceira que tem tido contribuições muito significativas*, sendo que no vale do Mondego foram feitas algumas obras de regularização em outros afluentes, caso do rio Arunca, faltando ainda construir algumas delas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2020 às 13:29)

*Bactérias invadem barragens do Sado*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/bacterias-invadem-barragens-do-sado?ref=Pesquisa_Destaques


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2020 às 17:46)

*Barragem da Foupana «é consensual» e «é para avançar»*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/01/barragem-da-foupana-e-consensual-e-e-para-avancar/



Quando diz que as perdas na rede são irrisórias, só me dá para rir, então na cidade em que ele é presidente a rede não perde nada, só rebenta condutas que engole carros, ora aqui, ora ali não perde nadinha. 

Se a barragem já tivesse sido construída e entrasse em funcionamento, por exemplo em Maio de 2018, a dita barragem não servia para nada, nem o volume morto a mesma teria, se as barragens do Beliche e Odeleite perderam volume desde Abril de 2018 a Novembro de 2019 e só aumentou cerca de 6% no mês de Dezembro, tendo em conta, o volume morto duma barragem que ronda os 10%, servia para quê a nova barragem? 

A música dos políticos algarvios é sempre a mesma, acerca da barragem de Odelouca, diziam que o Algarve não iria ter mais falta de água, não durou 10 anos para que essa realidade fosse desmentida e nunca esta barragem encheu completamente.

Soluções:

- Estudar a dessalinização e avançar com a construção de 1 para projecto-piloto;
- Reutilizar as águas residuais tratadas pelas ETAR's para a agricultura, lavagens de ruas, campos de golfe e jardins;
- Modernizar a eficiência da distribuição da água em baixa, colocando novas condutas evitando fugas na rede;
- Interditar novas plantações de laranjeiras e abacateiros;

Principalmente estas 3 últimas medidas deviam ser as mais urgentes, mas parece que a urgência está numa nova barragem, são as prioridades desta região.

Antigamente, tínhamos a barragem de Odeleite e Beliche que duravam cerca de 3/4 anos sem chover, neste momento, já com Odelouca em funcionamente, temos água para 2 anos, muito má gestão dos recursos hídricos no Algarve, só se pode gastar recursos que existem, mas quando arranca-se árvores autóctones para plantarem laranjeiras e abacateiros está tudo dito e a culpa é de quem gere o país e isto é transversal a qualquer partido seja o A ou B, é tudo a mesma 
coisa.

Esta política agrícola no Algarve, vai sair muito cara  à região nos próximos anos ou décadas.


----------



## frederico (22 Jan 2020 às 19:03)

Como é que se diz que a barragem é para avançar se nem sequer há estudo de impacto ambiental? Mas isto já é uma qualquer República das Bananas de África ou da América do Sul?


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2020 às 21:32)

Infelizmente estão a discutir essencialmente medidas de médio/longo prazo esquecendo o curto prazo que pode já ser terrível. Ainda por cima medidas cuja eficácia é discutível como as barragens.
Gostaria que me explicassem... tendo em conta os últimos 4 anos (para não dizer mais) e com as barragens todas no volume morto (imaginando esse cenário no fim deste Verão) qual é a chuva que vai restituír alguma coisa? Estes "episódiozinhos" que temos tido? Tivemos um "dilúvio" no caldeirão em Dezembro e só rendeu em média uns 10%nas barragens... Onde está o resto? Novembro 2015? Maio 2016? Março de 2018? " O que vai fazer isso quando tivermos no fundo? Apenas se safou o Inverno 2016/2017 e que foi particularmente restrito ao Algarve. Quando virá um Inverno decente para o sul? Efetivamente vai chovendo mas daí a viabilizar mais barragens tenho dúvidas. Aliàs as existentes começam a ficar condenadas. Quando será o ano de redenção que esperamos à muito (os alentejanos ainda mais)?
Se for amanhã calo-me já...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2020 às 21:35)

*Criadores de gado já se debatem com falta de água e de pasto*

Ministério da Agricultura reprovou candidatura que solicitava financiamento para aumentar o volume útil de armazenamento de água numa pequena albufeira. E não dadas autorizações para novos furos.

Os criadores de gado no Sul estão a começar a sentir problemas para conseguir matar a sede aos seus animais. No entanto, o Governo não está a permitir nem a abertura de furos nem apoia aumentos na capacidade das pequenas albufeiras, apesar de nas medidas de combate à seca estar previsto o apoio à construção de açudes e charcas para assegurar o abeberamento dos animais. Os agricultores dizem que agora só lhes resta esperar que chova.

Um produtor pecuário com a sua exploração localizada em Serpa, apresentou em Setembro de 2019 uma candidatura ao Programa de Desenvolvimento Rural-PDR 2020, julgando ser possível a aprovação de um financiamento de 48 mil euros para aumentar a capacidade de armazenamento de uma pequena barragem que instalou há 14 anos. Nos esclarecimentos que prestou ao PÚBLICO, sob anonimato, o produtor de bovinos explicou que “os invernos em que chove deixaram de ser uma certeza”, colocando a “imperiosa” necessidade de aumentar a capacidade de armazenamento em albufeiras para suprir a escassez de água nos períodos de estio.

O fenómeno que se vem agudizando, sobretudo desde meados dos anos 90, passou a exigir “maiores volumes de água em charcas e pequenas barragens”, evitando “o recurso a novas captações e consequentemente mais impactes ambientais negativos”, reforça o empresário agrícola. Acresce que sua exploração fica num território sistematicamente afectado pela fraca pluviosidade, Verões quentes e secos, secas cíclicas e falta de água.

O projecto que apresentou propunha a limpeza e aprofundamento do leito da albufeira numa área com 5.000 metros quadrados (metade da área de armazenamento) e a construção de um pequeno muro de betão no descarregador já existente, com 50 centímetros de altura. Com estes dois melhoramentos, seria possível “aumentar o armazenamento de água em mais 10.000 metros cúbicos, que viria a acrescer à capacidade actual de 25.000 metros cúbicos de água. 

https://www.agroportal.pt/criadores-de-gado-ja-se-debatem-com-falta-de-agua-e-de-pasto/?fbclid=IwAR2zMd_S39hwxwe-Pdla0WF0AaSaKD0KxWKTCsqEi5sGIMp1BieWJEtaICY


----------



## Marco pires (22 Jan 2020 às 21:59)

eu conheço bastante bem essa zona e posso dizer que ambas as duas barragens (pego do altar e vale do gaio) estão com níveis bastante baixos, até tenho metido aqui fotos e volto a meter já que se está a falar desse local, são de 21 de dezembro.
o que vejo de água no solo está bastante aceitável na zona, mas as barragens estão muito em baixo.
longe vão os tempos em que para passar para a aldeia de Santa Catarina vindo de alcácer era impossível uma boa parte do inverno devido à ponte ficar debaixo de água, quando por vezes até chegava à nacional 253.


pego do altar


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2020 às 22:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Criadores de gado já se debatem com falta de água e de pasto*
> 
> Ministério da Agricultura reprovou candidatura que solicitava financiamento para aumentar o volume útil de armazenamento de água numa pequena albufeira. E não dadas autorizações para novos furos.
> 
> ...


De que vale andar a abrir furos se há pouca água no subsolo? Pode haver muita ignorância por parte do Governo no que diz respeito à falta de água, mas acho que desta vez até é correto não permitirem isso.
Quanto ás barragens, comecem a pensar em gerir as mesma de uma melhor forma. Como diz na notícia, os invernos em que chove deixaram de ser uma certeza e isso é mais que evidente, mas ainda assim, desperdiça-se imensa água no verão como se houvesse a garantia de que vem chover imenso nos próximos meses. 
Se houvesse restrições certamente que a situação na estaria tão grave a Sul. Eu até acho que é uma região preparada para enfrentar secas prolongadas, mas a investir constantemente em olivais intensivos e outras plantações que requerem bastante água, não se vai longe.
Tem-se tido sorte até:
 A salvação de 2018 foi Março.
A salvação de 2019 foi o verão sem ondas de calor.

Veremos como será em 2020. Para já, o ano começa muito mal no que diz respeito a chuva.
O dilúvio de dezembro trouxe enxurradas, mas os nascentes estão longe de estar abastecidos. Chover tanto em 1 semana ameniza, mas não resolve. Na minha zona as barragens agrícolas estão cheias e ainda bem, mas quanto ás barragens principais, os 29% da Barragem do Caia no final de Dezembro demonstram bem o quanto ainda é preciso cair.


----------



## frederico (22 Jan 2020 às 22:47)

trovoadas disse:


> Infelizmente estão a discutir essencialmente medidas de médio/longo prazo esquecendo o curto prazo que pode já ser terrível. Ainda por cima medidas cuja eficácia é discutível como as barragens.
> Gostaria que me explicassem... tendo em conta os últimos 4 anos (para não dizer mais) e com as barragens todas no volume morto (imaginando esse cenário no fim deste Verão) qual é a chuva que vai restituír alguma coisa? Estes "episódiozinhos" que temos tido? Tivemos um "dilúvio" no caldeirão em Dezembro e só rendeu em média uns 10%nas barragens... Onde está o resto? Novembro 2015? Maio 2016? Março de 2018? " O que vai fazer isso quando tivermos no fundo? Apenas se safou o Inverno 2016/2017 e que foi particularmente restrito ao Algarve. Quando virá um Inverno decente para o sul? Efetivamente vai chovendo mas daí a viabilizar mais barragens tenho dúvidas. Aliàs as existentes começam a ficar condenadas. Quando será o ano de redenção que esperamos à muito (os alentejanos ainda mais)?
> Se for amanhã calo-me já...



Neste momento muito provavelmente uma barragem na Foupana estaria abaixo de 30%. É que a ribeira não tem cheias decentes há quase dez anos. Além disso já só escapam duas grandes ribeiras sem barragens no Algarve, a Foupana e o Vascão. Há valores ambientais a proteger que são incompatíveis com uma barragem. O saramugo, por exemplo, resiste apenas em meia dúzia de cursos de água. O grande problema é que tem chovido no Algarve e Alentejo e com ou sem barragem o problema não se resolve. A solução definitiva é um transvase do Alqueva. 

Há ainda uma alternativa chamada barragens com paredão de terra. Foram feitas algumas no Algarve décadas atrás. Poderiam ser feitas muitas, muitas mais. O impacto ambiental é muito mais reduzido, e gasta-se menos dinheiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2020 às 17:24)

*Falta da água no Algarve: “Solução Guadiana” é até agora a única proposta detalhada apresentada pela ALGFUTURO *

https://regiao-sul.pt/2020/01/23/so...a-detalhada-apresentada-pela-algfuturo/485908

Nenhum político algarvio pensou nisto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2020 às 17:30)

joralentejano disse:


> De que vale andar a abrir furos se há pouca água no subsolo? Pode haver muita ignorância por parte do Governo no que diz respeito à falta de água, mas acho que desta vez até é correto não permitirem isso.
> Quanto ás barragens, comecem a pensar em gerir as mesma de uma melhor forma. Como diz na notícia, os invernos em que chove deixaram de ser uma certeza e isso é mais que evidente, mas ainda assim, desperdiça-se imensa água no verão como se houvesse a garantia de que vem chover imenso nos próximos meses.
> Se houvesse restrições certamente que a situação na estaria tão grave a Sul. Eu até acho que é uma região preparada para enfrentar secas prolongadas, mas a investir constantemente em olivais intensivos e outras plantações que requerem bastante água, não se vai longe.
> Tem-se tido sorte até:
> ...



Estou totalmente de acordo contigo, do que resulta andar a exploar mais, os lencóis freáticos, nesta zona, quando eles já estão de "rastos", pois se não chover, vai ser mais dinheiro, deitado fora, sem necessidade.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2020 às 18:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Falta da água no Algarve: “Solução Guadiana” é até agora a única proposta detalhada apresentada pela ALGFUTURO *
> 
> https://regiao-sul.pt/2020/01/23/so...a-detalhada-apresentada-pela-algfuturo/485908
> 
> Nenhum político algarvio pensou nisto...


Boa ideia! Também aplaudo. Temos de esmiuçar as alternativas. Certamente foi pensado o efeito maré que chega até Mértola. Não sei... o rio deverá ter uma corrente mínima? ... Será feito na maré baixa? ...


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jan 2020 às 23:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Boa ideia! Também aplaudo. Temos de esmiuçar as alternativas. Certamente foi pensado o efeito maré que chega até Mértola. Não sei... o rio deverá ter uma corrente mínima? ... Será feito na maré baixa? ...


quer dizer tanto falamos mal dos vizinhos Espanhóis de fazerem transvases e mas quando é por cá são mentes brilhantes


----------



## frederico (24 Jan 2020 às 16:46)

trovoadas disse:


> Boa ideia! Também aplaudo. Temos de esmiuçar as alternativas. Certamente foi pensado o efeito maré que chega até Mértola. Não sei... o rio deverá ter uma corrente mínima? ... Será feito na maré baixa? ...



Já me tem passado pela cabeça se não faria sentido negociar com os espanhóis a ligação da barragem do Chança a Odeleite. 

Pessoalmente sou contra a barragem da Foupana sem que sejam tomadas em primeiro lugar outras medidas. Anda-se a falar de Ambiente para cá e para lá e depois destroem-se os ecossistemas com minas de lítio e com barragens. Parece que o Ambiente serve apenas como desculpa para aumentar mais e mais os impostos.


----------



## cepp1 (24 Jan 2020 às 20:49)

https://www.publico.pt/2020/01/24/f...ygVLpoN7FF5gCm58_ill52HJ7YTKNJK8eTZyfPXo08hiA

será que há água para isto???


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2020 às 20:57)

*Cheias no Mondego: Ambiente estranha declarações do presidente da CAP sobre cheias no Mondego*

https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...sidente-da-cap-sobre-cheias-no-mondego-539845


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2020 às 21:21)

cepp1 disse:


> https://www.publico.pt/2020/01/24/f...ygVLpoN7FF5gCm58_ill52HJ7YTKNJK8eTZyfPXo08hiA
> 
> será que há água para isto???


A barragem já existe e é abastecida pelo Alqueva. 
Não há nenhum problema, até porque a água já está lá.


----------



## frederico (24 Jan 2020 às 22:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A barragem já existe e é abastecida pelo Alqueva.
> Não há nenhum problema, até porque a água já está lá.



Espero que isto não seja um cavalo de Tróia para urbanizarem em torno da barragem. O que não falta em Portugal são urbanizações falidas que nunca serão terminadas com os respectivos buracos na Caixa ou no BCP, mais o impacto ambiental, que não tem preço.


----------



## dahon (24 Jan 2020 às 22:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Cheias no Mondego: Ambiente estranha declarações do presidente da CAP sobre cheias no Mondego*
> 
> https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...sidente-da-cap-sobre-cheias-no-mondego-539845


Realmente a ignorância de como deve ser feita a gestão de uma barragem é qualquer coisa. Se calhar era preferível estar a 90% e quando vierem as próximas chuvas ter de descarregar e voltar a inundar o baixo Mondego. Até porque os diques ainda não estão reparados.


----------



## Nonnu (25 Jan 2020 às 09:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Falta da água no Algarve: “Solução Guadiana” é até agora a única proposta detalhada apresentada pela ALGFUTURO *
> 
> https://regiao-sul.pt/2020/01/23/so...a-detalhada-apresentada-pela-algfuturo/485908
> 
> Nenhum político algarvio pensou nisto...



Porque não dá dinheiro
E não dando lucro, mete na gaveta !!
Projetos (hoje em dia) tem de gerar bastante lucro, senão,  esquece lá isso...
Outros tempos, os projetos eram de benefício público,  hoje são de benefício bancário. 
Disse...


----------



## frederico (25 Jan 2020 às 09:15)

Nonnu disse:


> Porque não dá dinheiro
> E não dando lucro, mete na gaveta !!
> Projetos (hoje em dia) tem de gerar bastante lucro, senão,  esquece lá isso...
> Outros tempos, os projetos eram de benefício público,  hoje são de benefício bancário.
> Disse...



Concordo.


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2020 às 10:27)

Nascente do Douro agora


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2020 às 11:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Cheias no Mondego: Ambiente estranha declarações do presidente da CAP sobre cheias no Mondego*
> 
> https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...sidente-da-cap-sobre-cheias-no-mondego-539845


Claramente falou sem conhecimento de causa.
A albufeira da Aguieira só enche a partir de Abril. Até lá tem que ter espaço para defender Coimbra e o Vale do Mondego das cheias do rio.

Com a Serra da Estrela cheia de neve, e com a circulação de sudoeste prevista para os próximos dias (chuva + degelo), o caudal do Mondego irá certamente aumentar.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2020 às 11:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Falta da água no Algarve: “Solução Guadiana” é até agora a única proposta detalhada apresentada pela ALGFUTURO *
> 
> https://regiao-sul.pt/2020/01/23/so...a-detalhada-apresentada-pela-algfuturo/485908
> 
> Nenhum político algarvio pensou nisto...


Hum... Então, se actualmente o Alqueva não garante o caudal ecológico mínimo no Guadiana, ao se fazer um transvase a jusante da barragem é secar o rio de vez.

Se é para se fazer isso, então que se faça um transvase de onde realmente há água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2020 às 14:16)

AnDré disse:


> Hum... Então, se actualmente o Alqueva não garante o caudal ecológico mínimo no Guadiana, ao se fazer um transvase a jusante da barragem é secar o rio de vez.
> 
> Se é para se fazer isso, então que se faça um transvase de onde realmente há água.



Quanto tempo achas que levam a fazer um transvase desde do Alqueva até Odeleite cerca de 100 kms em linha recta? Eu diria que uns 30 a 50 anos nunca antes, se obras tão prometidas há tantos anos vão sendo adiadas, quanto mais isso. 

Aliás, essa medida nem sei ao certo se é fiável ou não, o único conhecimento que tenho é que a influência da maré chega a Mértola e como não tenho conhecimento sobre esse assunto e como seria ultrapassada essa mesma influência, mas ainda bem que existe pessoas com mais conhecimento a levantarem e fazerem estas alternativas, porque neste momento todas as alternativas viáveis ou não viáveis devem ser apresentadas, debatidas e estudadas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2020 às 20:50)

Por que razão até agora ninguém falou nisto? 






Não poderíamos compatibilizar as coisas, fazendo uma barragem e, ao mesmo tempo, criar escadas para os peixes passarem?


----------



## slbgdt (28 Jan 2020 às 11:29)

Portugal 2020.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Jan 2020 às 11:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por que razão até agora ninguém falou nisto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso já existe. Ponte de Lima no açude, coimbra no açude e Penacova.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2020 às 12:43)

*Celuloses usam mais de 38 mil milhões de litros de água do Mondego*

As duas empresas de celulose localizadas no município da Figueira da Foz consomem, anualmente, mais de 38 mil milhões de litros de água do rio Mondego, pela qual pagam ao Estado quase 1,4 milhões de euros.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, a Celbi, do grupo Altri, recebe de água fornecida pelo canal adutor do Mondego cerca de 10,1 milhões de m3 de água (mais de 10 mil milhões de litros por ano), mas paga, por este nível de consumo quase três vezes inferior ao da Navigator, mais do que a sua congénere e vizinha da margem sul do Mondego.

Sobre o consumo no Mondego, a Navigator paga de taxa de recursos hídricos à Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) cerca de 679 mil euros e a Celbi quase mais 30 mil.

Questionado sobre esta aparente discrepância entre consumo e taxa paga, fonte oficial do ministério do Ambiente remeteu para a legislação em vigor, lembrando que a Taxa de Recursos Hídricos (TRH) engloba seis componentes diversos, cuja soma estipula o valor final, mas não esclareceu o valor dos componentes específicos aplicados a cada empresa.

As seis componentes da TRH são, no domínio público hídrico do Estado, a utilização de águas por volume de água captado, extração de inertes por m3 extraído e ocupação por metro quadrado de área ocupada. Acrescem ainda àquela taxa a descarga de efluentes (por quilo de matéria oxidável, azoto e fósforo), a utilização de águas sujeitas a planeamento e gestão pública (por m3 captado) e a sustentabilidade dos serviços urbanos de águas.

Para além das duas celuloses, o sistema adutor do Mondego fornece ainda a central de ciclo combinado da EDP em Lares (que consome cerca de 83 mil m3 e paga 29 mil euros) e o abastecimento de água da Figueira da Foz, que dali retira anualmente 2,6 milhões de metros cúbicos (11 vezes menos do que a Navigator), pelo qual paga de TRH cerca de 126 mil euros, o dobro do preço pago pela papeleira, considerando apenas e em proporção, o volume de água captada.

João Damasceno, diretor-geral da Águas da Figueira, explicou à Lusa que o volume de água captado pela concessionária no Mondego varia conforme a altura do ano, representando cerca de 40% do abastecimento no inverno e 60% no verão (metade do total da água consumida no concelho durante 12 meses) e que o restante vem de captações subterrâneas.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/ec...e-38-mil-milhoes-de-litros-de-agua-do-mondego


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2020 às 13:52)

*Barragem do Caia está apenas com um terço da sua capacidade*
O volume da água armazenada na Barragem do Caia é de 63 milhões 526 mil metros cúbicos, de acordo com o dados recolhidos pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, na manhã desta segunda-feira dia 27. Este volume corresponde a cerca de um terço *(33,4 por cento)* do volume total da albufeira (190 milhões de metros cúbicos).

Dependendo ainda da precipitação registada, nos dois meses restantes de inverno e na primavera, os agricultores dependentes do regadio desta barragem, localizados nos concelhos de Elvas e Campo Maior, ainda depositam esperanças que o volume acumulado possa ainda ultrapassar os 50 por cento do volume total da albufeira.

Rádio Elvas


----------



## slbgdt (29 Jan 2020 às 22:18)

Ou o snirh alucionou ou temos 766m³ a entrar no Lindoso.
1140m³ na Caniçada e 570m³ em salamonde..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Fev 2020 às 15:14)

*"Não é com mais barragens que se resolve a falta de água" no Algarve!*

O ministro do Ambiente defendeu hoje que a falta de água no Algarve não se resolve com a construção de novas barragens, mas sim com uma gestão mais eficiente da água e a aposta na* dessalinização 

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/1406532/nao-e-com-mais-barragens-que-se-resolve-a-falta-de-agua-no-algarve?utm_source=notification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1406532*


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2020 às 15:35)

A tecnologia melhorou muito nos últimos 20 anos. Uma barragem custará quanto? Muitos milhões. Em termos de custo-benefício parece-me que a dessalinização é a melhor opção. Para quê destruir o vale da ribeira? Se não chove não será outra barragem a resolver o problema.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Fev 2020 às 15:46)

frederico disse:


> A tecnologia melhorou muito nos últimos 20 anos. Uma barragem custará quanto? Muitos milhões. Em termos de custo-benefício parece-me que a dessalinização é a melhor opção. Para quê destruir o vale da ribeira? Se não chove não será outra barragem a resolver o problema.



Totalmente de acordo, e segundo as declarações do ministro o governo também está  As mesmas pareceram.me muito sensatas , e responsáveis , agora vamos ver se não fica tudo na gaveta se por acaso tivermos a sorte de ainda chover bem na segunda quinzena dos mês , e nos meses seguintes de Março e Abril


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2020 às 15:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Totalmente de acordo, e segundo as declarações do ministro o governo também está  As pareceram.me muito sensatas , e responsáveis , agora vamos ver não fica tudo na gaveta se por acaso tivermos a sorte de ainda chover bem na segunda quinzena dos mês , e nos meses seguintes de Março e Abril



O Ministro fala também num açude na Foupana e na ribeira de Monchique. Esperemos que açude não seja sinónimo de barragem.

A última vez que estive no Algarve vi a rega automática ligada na rotunda junto ao Fórum Algarve. Um enorme desperdício de água já que choveu em Dezembro. Quando o Estado não dá o exemplo e desperdiça desta maneira está tudo dito.

Os autarcas querem uma barragem porque acham que rende votos, ainda temos uma mentalidade muito atrasada, muito provinciana. Instalou-se a falsa ideia que «fazer obra», ou seja, erguer cimento, fazer rotundas, mamarrachos, barragens, é sinónimo de desenvolvimento, crescimento, prosperidade. E estamos nisto há décadas.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Fev 2020 às 15:55)

frederico disse:


> Os autarcas querem uma barragem porque acham que rende votos, ainda temos uma mentalidade muito atrasada, muito provinciana. Instalou-se a falsa ideia que «fazer obra», ou seja, erguer cimento, fazer rotundas, mamarrachos, barragens, é sinónimo de desenvolvimento, crescimento, prosperidade. E estamos nisto há décadas.




Basta ver nos estudos de impacto ambiental para determinado empreendimento .

Não se equaciona sequer a possibilidade de não avançar para a construção , se a avaliação for muito negativa .

Quando se avança para o EIA , já está decidido que a obra vai avançar . Apenas se vão discutir pormenores , a natureza que se amanhe .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Fev 2020 às 15:59)

Se fosse Lisboa que estivesse em risco de ficar sem água, de certeza que já havia prazos para o projecto estar concluído. Como não é, nem data de início existe.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Fev 2020 às 16:07)

Há uns anos li qualquer coisa de sermos o país q mais barragens tem.. 
Nada importa, a natureza que se lixe e destroem ecossistemas e a beleza natural de um rio selvagem!!


----------



## dahon (3 Fev 2020 às 16:45)

Já que voltamos a bater na mesma tecla da Dessalinização, deixo uns números para reflectir.

Consumo médio de água em Portugal: 187 litros/ pessoa/ dia
Consumo médio de água em Faro: 243 litros/ pessoa/ dia

https://www.dn.pt/portugal/agua-cad...a-187-litros-por-dia---regulador-9194359.html


Israel um dos países que mais depende da dessalinização, temos:

Consumo médio de água: 137 litros/ pessoa/ dia

Depois temos isto:


> As of 2010, Israel leads the world in the proportion of water it recycles.[29] Israel treats 80% of its sewage (400 billion liters a year), and 100% of the sewage from the Tel Aviv metropolitan area is treated and reused as irrigation water for agriculture and public works. The remaining sludge is currently pumped into the Mediterranean, however a new bill has passed stating a conversion to treating the sludge to be used as manure. *Only 20% of the treated water is lost (due to evaporation, leaks, overflows and seeping).* The recycled water allows farmers to plan ahead and not be limited by water shortages. There are many levels of treatment, and many different ways of treating the water—which leads to a big difference in the quality of the end product. The best quality of reclaimed sewage water comes from adding a gravitational filtering step, after the chemical and biological cleansing. This method uses small ponds in which the water seeps through the sand into the aquifer in about 400 days, then is pumped out as clear purified water. This is nearly the same process used in the space station water recycling system, which turns urine and feces into purified drinking water, oxygen and manure.






> *Apenas 1,2% da água residual tratada é reutilizada em Portugal*



https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2017-07-24-Apenas-12-da-agua-residual-tratada-e-reutilizada-em-Portugal


Por isso diria que há ainda muito a fazer antes de recorrer à dessalinização, até porque o preço dessa água será  proporcional ao custo de produção da mesma.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2020 às 16:51)

frederico disse:


> A tecnologia melhorou muito nos últimos 20 anos. Uma barragem custará quanto? Muitos milhões. Em termos de custo-benefício parece-me que a dessalinização é a melhor opção. Para quê destruir o vale da ribeira? Se não chove não será outra barragem a resolver o problema.



A Barragem da Foupana custará 100 milhões de euros.



Crazyrain disse:


> Basta ver nos estudos de impacto ambiental para determinado empreendimento .
> 
> Não se equaciona sequer a possibilidade de não avançar para a construção , se a avaliação for muito negativa .
> 
> Quando se avança para o EIA , já está decidido que a obra vai avançar . Apenas se vão discutir pormenores , a natureza que se amanhe .



Há uns anos fiz um trabalho em energias renováveis sobre o impacto das eólicas em termos ambientais, consultei todos os Estudos de Impacte Ambiental (EIA) dos parques eólicos existentes no país e cheguei à conclusão que os mesmos mais parecem ser uma cópia do original, todos eles referem sempre o mesmo.


----------



## dahon (3 Fev 2020 às 16:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Há uns anos li qualquer coisa de sermos o país q mais barragens tem..
> Nada importa, a natureza que se lixe e destroem ecossistemas e a beleza natural de um rio selvagem!!









https://www.icold-cigb.org/article/...l_synthesis/number-of-dams-by-country-members


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2020 às 17:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Barragem da Foupana custará 100 milhões de euros.
> 
> 
> 
> Há uns anos fiz um trabalho em energias renováveis sobre o impacto das eólicas em termos ambientais, consultei todos os Estudos de Impacte Ambiental (EIA) dos parques eólicos existentes no país e cheguei à conclusão que os mesmos mais parecem ser uma cópia do original, todos eles referem sempre o mesmo.



Os parques eólicos são extremamente agressivos ao ambiente. A energia solar também tem graves impactos negativos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Fev 2020 às 18:18)

Aguardando o relatório do Snirh do mês de Janeiro pois trouxe boas notícias..


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2020 às 18:26)

Dan disse:


> Os parques eólicos são extremamente agressivos ao ambiente. A energia solar também tem graves impactos negativos.



É verdade, apesar de ambas seres energias renováveis, acabam por terem sempre um impacto, no ecossitema, na eólica para fazer a construção do parte, é preciso abiri estradões até ao alto das serras, onde acaba po se destruir floresta e vegetação autóctone, e quer depois o impacto que acaba por ter com as aves.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Fev 2020 às 18:26)

dahon disse:


> https://www.icold-cigb.org/article/...l_synthesis/number-of-dams-by-country-members



Referia me a Europa e desses países nenhum desses e mais pequeno que o nosso. 
Nesse estudo que me lembre era referente a Europa, mas a atenção que chamavam era relativamente a proporção de área do país, ou por milhão de habitantes não me recordo.


----------



## dahon (3 Fev 2020 às 21:25)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Referia me a Europa e desses países nenhum desses e mais pequeno que o nosso.
> Nesse estudo que me lembre era referente a Europa, mas a atenção que chamavam era relativamente a proporção de área do país, ou por milhão de habitantes não me recordo.



Tens vários países europeus à nossa frente e tens a Austria, em termos de habitantes e área do pais deve ser ela por ela. 
Mas no fundo a minha ideia é que, não é correcto ver por esse prisma. Por muita vontade que, por exemplo, a Holanda e a Polónia tenham em ter barragens não tem grandes hipóteses, são países praticamente planos. Ou existe potencial para aproveitamento hídrico ou não, independentemente da área ou do número de habitantes. Normalmente, existe uma relação entre esse potencial e o quão montanhosa é a geografia de um pais.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Fev 2020 às 21:43)

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/fa...lta-de-agua-mas-tambem-pode-ser-11779655.html

Pensa-se que chova progressivamente menos no Algarve nas próximas décadas e que o clima algarvio perca a estação chuvosa quase na totalidade ou que se concentre em poucos dias no ano. Então para que servem mais barragens??
Sim, centrais de dessalinização  são uma boa hipótese, bastante caras, mas necessárias! Espanha já as tem.


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2020 às 23:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade, apesar de ambas seres energias renováveis, acabam por terem sempre um impacto, no ecossitema, na eólica para fazer a construção do parte, é preciso abiri estradões até ao alto das serras, onde acaba po se destruir floresta e vegetação autóctone, e quer depois o impacto que acaba por ter com as aves.



Máquinas trituradoras para aves, insetos, morcegos. Fragmenta e perturba os ecossistemas.


----------



## frederico (4 Fev 2020 às 01:57)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/fa...lta-de-agua-mas-tambem-pode-ser-11779655.html
> 
> Pensa-se que chova progressivamente menos no Algarve nas próximas décadas e que o clima algarvio perca a estação chuvosa quase na totalidade ou que se concentre em poucos dias no ano. Então para que servem mais barragens??
> Sim, centrais de dessalinização  são uma boa hipótese, bastante caras, mas necessárias! Espanha já as tem.



É a consequência da nossa posição geográfica. Existem indícios de que nos últimos 10 mil anos o Algarve já foi muito mais chuvoso mas também já foi bem mais seco. 

Na pior das hipóteses o Algarve ficará com 300 e tal mm de chuva no litoral, ou seja, perderá 150 a 200 mm e ficará com um clima idêntico ao que existe actualmente em Múrcia ou Alicante. Neste cenário o montado deixará de ser viável em boa parte do Alentejo e irá progredir para a região Centro. E o carvalhal típico de boa parte do Norte e Centro ficará restrito ao Minho. Boa parte do Alentejo ficará com um clima semi-árido idêntico ao da região de La Mancha. Ou seja, cerca de um quarto do país deixará de ter clima mediterrânico para passar a ter clima semi-árido.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Fev 2020 às 10:31)

frederico disse:


> É a consequência da nossa posição geográfica. Existem indícios de que nos últimos 10 mil anos o Algarve já foi muito mais chuvoso mas também já foi bem mais seco.
> 
> Na pior das hipóteses o Algarve ficará com 300 e tal mm de chuva no litoral, ou seja, perderá 150 a 200 mm e ficará com um clima idêntico ao que existe actualmente em Múrcia ou Alicante. Neste cenário o montado deixará de ser viável em boa parte do Alentejo e irá progredir para a região Centro. E o carvalhal típico de boa parte do Norte e Centro ficará restrito ao Minho. Boa parte do Alentejo ficará com um clima semi-árido idêntico ao da região de La Mancha. Ou seja, cerca de um quarto do país deixará de ter clima mediterrânico para passar a ter clima semi-árido.



isso é assustador pq La Mancha é desértico...sao quilómetros e quilómetros sem ninguém!


----------



## Manuel Amador (4 Fev 2020 às 10:34)

Ribeira de Seda, após a Barragem do Maranhão em Camões Avis. O Maranhão está na capacidade máxima. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2020 às 10:42)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Ribeira de Seda, após a Barragem do Maranhão em Camões Avis. O Maranhão está na capacidade máxima.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Postaste no tópico de 2019 Manuel, já estamos em 2020  As fotos estão com uma luz brutal


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2020 às 19:36)

Segundo os dados do SNIRH, a Barragem do Caia terminou janeiro com 30.6%.
No entanto, há 2 dias apareceu esta notícia:

*Barragem do Caia está com 35% do volume*
O volume da albufeira da Barragem do Caia, hoje (segunda-feira, dia 3), atingiu 35 por cento da sua capacidade máxima. De acordo com dados fornecidos pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, a água acumulada é de 66 milhões 277 mil metros cúbicos. Na última semana, o volume da barragem aumentou dois milhões 751 mil metros cúbicos.

Desde as primeiras chuvas mais intensas deste outono/inverno, em 13 de dezembro, o nível de água na barragem subiu 6,09 metros e a capacidade aumentou de 16 para 35 por cento (de 30 milhões e 25 mil metros cúbicos, para 66 milhões 277 mil metros cúbicos).

A Direção da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia aguarda ainda o que possa chover nos dois meses restantes de inverno e na primavera, permitindo o aumento de capacidade de água armazenada, antes de tomar uma decisão definitiva sobre a água a fornecer aos associados na campanha de rega deste ano.

Rádio Elvas
______________
Mapa marcado por grande diferenças entre as bacias do Tejo para Norte e do mesmo, para Sul:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Fev 2020 às 21:24)

Atenção que os últimos dados do Snirh apesar de dizer que é no final do mês aponta para o dia 24 Janeiro e não 31 Janeiro, portanto esse valor até pode estar correcto o que duvido pois não houve precipitação para tal aumento.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Fev 2020 às 13:13)

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/seca-meteorologica-a-sul-do-tejo-em-janeiro-11796472.html

Seca meteorológica a sul do Tejo já em Janeiro.


----------



## slbgdt (7 Fev 2020 às 18:45)

https://www.diariodominho.pt/2020/02/07/edp-realiza-teste-com-descarga-real-na-canicada/


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Fev 2020 às 03:10)

https://www.agroportal.pt/barragem-de-campilhas-esta-a-9-1-da-sua-capacidade-preocupante-no-minimo/


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2020 às 12:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Atenção que os últimos dados do Snirh apesar de dizer que é no final do mês aponta para o dia 24 Janeiro e não 31 Janeiro, portanto esse valor até pode estar correcto o que duvido pois não houve precipitação para tal aumento.


Aqueles dias com alguma chuva, foram após dia 24. 
Apesar de não ter chovido muito nas zonas mais baixas na última semana do mês, a zona da Serra de S. Mamede acumulou 30/40mm e o Rio Caia teve uma semana inteira com um bom caudal, portanto, é bem provável que o valor referido na notícia seja o verdadeiro, visto que também foi informação obtida através dos responsáveis pela Barragem. O Snirh, nem sempre deve ter dados totalmente corretos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Fev 2020 às 14:54)

Neste momento depois de consultar os valores o volume de armazenamento ronda os 33.1 %.

@joralentejano
Se o volume de armazenamento total da barragem for 203000 dam3, como mencionado na página do Snirh, esses 35% estão errados. Neste momento a barragem tem cerca de 67220, o que segundo a minha calculadora da 33.1 % da capacidade. No dia 3 de Fevereiro se o volume for esse então teria se 32.6% do volume de armazenamento.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2020 às 20:11)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Neste momento depois de consultar os valores o volume de armazenamento ronda os 33.1 %.
> 
> @joralentejano
> Se o volume de armazenamento total da barragem for 203000 dam3, como mencionado na página do Snirh, esses 35% estão errados. Neste momento a barragem tem cerca de 67220, o que segundo a minha calculadora da 33.1 % da capacidade. No dia 3 de Fevereiro se o volume for esse então teria se 32.6% do volume de armazenamento.


Provavelmente foi algum engano ou então, há outras coisas a ter em conta. De qualquer das maneiras, de 33% para 35% não vai grande diferença.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Fev 2020 às 20:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Provavelmente foi algum engano ou então, há outras coisas a ter em conta. De qualquer das maneiras, de 33% para 35% não vai grande diferença.



Ou erro de quem transcreveu a notícia!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2020 às 20:22)

*Há bocas de incêndio a despejar água em Faro, mas é «para evitar prejuízos maiores»*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/0...-em-faro-mas-e-para-evitar-prejuizos-maiores/

Ainda dizem que não há água.


----------



## slbgdt (12 Fev 2020 às 20:21)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Fev 2020 às 22:29)

Boa noite.. 
Há uns dias fui a Setúbal e fiquei surpreendido com o estado da vegetação ou falta dela essencialmente no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Um panorama de final de Fevereiro que mais parece de final de Abril. 
Olhando as previsões quer dos modelos sazonais quer dos modelos de médio prazo indiciam a continuação de temperaturas acima da média e continuação de tempo seco sobretudo no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. 
A Continuação de tempo seco nas últimas semanas fez com que a água no solo já seja inferior à 20% no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve neste momento. 
As barragens neste mês já perderam alguma capacidade neste mês, o que tomando em consideração que o cenário mais provável para Março será mais do mesmo, então teremos perdas bem mais assinaláveis a nível das barragens em Março sobretudo aqui no Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Fev 2020 às 10:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite..
> Há uns dias fui a Setúbal e fiquei surpreendido com o estado da vegetação ou falta dela essencialmente no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Um panorama de final de Fevereiro que mais parece de final de Abril.
> Olhando as previsões quer dos modelos sazonais quer dos modelos de médio prazo indiciam a continuação de temperaturas acima da média e continuação de tempo seco sobretudo no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.
> A Continuação de tempo seco nas últimas semanas fez com que a água no solo já seja inferior à 20% no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve neste momento.
> As barragens neste mês já perderam alguma capacidade neste mês, o que tomando em consideração que o cenário mais provável para Março será mais do mesmo, então teremos perdas bem mais assinaláveis a nível das barragens em Março sobretudo aqui no Algarve.


As barragens aguentam graças ao pico de precipitação que tivemos em Dezembro que permitiu encaixar 20% em Odelouca e no Funcho mais uns "pós" em Odeleite. Ninguém fala é como vão resolver o problema da agricultura no Barlavento com a Bravura e no Sotavento com Odeleite/Beliche. Entretanto ninguém mete tino para se começar efetivamente a poupar. Vamos ver as campanhas agressivas de Março...


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mar 2020 às 15:53)

Há que apostar na dessalinização, porque senão andamos todos os anos nisto.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2020 às 15:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Há que apostar na dessalinização, porque senão andamos todos os anos nisto.


E por falar nisso, hoje saiu esta notícia:
__________
*Transformação de água do mar já abastece hotelaria no Algarve com água potável*
*A dessalinização de água do mar já é usada no abastecimento de água potável por algumas empresas da hotelaria no Algarve, em alguns casos para reduzir o consumo público e poupar recursos, noutros por ser a única solução possível.*

Situado sobre uma falésia emoldurada pela costa algarvia, o empreendimento Vila Vita Parc, em Porches, Lagoa, iniciou-se na dessalinização de água do mar em 2015 e, embora o projeto tenha sido idealizado para a rega dos espaços verdes da propriedade, depressa se expandiu a outras fontes de consumo de água.

“Inicialmente começámos a trabalhar só para o sistema de rega e verificámos que a captação, face à necessidade e ao dimensionamento do nosso sistema, nos permitia chegar aos lagos e neste momento já estamos a fornecer cerca de sete piscinas, só com esta captação de água”, explicou à Lusa André Matos, diretor de qualidade do Vila Vita Parc.

Com uma dimensão de 23 hectares, mais do metade dos quais espaços verdes, a administração do empreendimento turístico de luxo lançou-se na construção de uma estação de dessalinização subterrânea, que opera sob um campo de ténis, sem que os hóspedes se apercebam da sua existência.

“Neste momento, dos 100% que íamos buscar à rede em 2014, vamos buscar apenas cerca de 30% para o funcionamento de tudo o resto: alojamento, águas de banho e de consumo para os restaurantes”, quantifica André Matos, mostrando-se satisfeito com os níveis de poupança que alcançados.
____________
SAPO24


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Mar 2020 às 14:06)

Atenção ao relatório do Snirh... O Sado aparece com um a crescimento de cerca de 10% face a 21 Fevereiro mas é devido a um erro com a barragem de Odivelas. O valor dessa barragem não é o referido no relatorio


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2020 às 15:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Atenção ao relatório do Snirh... O Sado aparece com um a crescimento de cerca de 10% face a 21 Fevereiro mas é devido a um erro com a barragem de Odivelas. O valor dessa barragem não é o referido no relatorio


Ia jurar que era Alqueva a fazer das suas... Ainda assim tinha de ser muita água transferida. Estou à espera de erros desses aqui para o Algarve


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Mar 2020 às 18:40)

trovoadas disse:


> Ia jurar que era Alqueva a fazer das suas... Ainda assim tinha de ser muita água transferida. Estou à espera de erros desses aqui para o Algarve


Desde quando Odivelas recebe água do Alqueva.. Estas a ser irónico certo??
Se reparares no relatório numa semana o volume de armazenamento passa de 30.. Para 90.. Mas depois a cota de armazenamento pouco se alterou..


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2020 às 18:45)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Desde quando Odivelas recebe água do Alqueva.. Estas a ser irónico certo??
> Se reparares no relatório numa semana o volume de armazenamento passa de 30.. Para 90.. Mas depois a cota de armazenamento pouco se alterou..


Só se foi quando publicaste o post porque agora aparece cota de armazenamento de 91961 (95.8%) e o total é 96000. No final de janeiro tinha 31211 (32.5%), portanto, ou está errado ou algo se passou. Em fevereiro não choveu nada como todos sabemos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Mar 2020 às 18:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Só se foi quando publicaste o post porque agora aparece cota de armazenamento de 91961 (95.8%) e o total é 96000. No final de janeiro tinha 31211 (32.5%), portanto, ou está errado ou algo se passou. Em fevereiro não choveu nada como todos sabemos.


Não tenho computador  nsste momento e não me ajeito muito no telemóvel para tirar imagens e colocar aqui..
Mas peço apenas que vanham a página do SNIRH.. Selecciona a barragem de Odivelas e depois selecciona nos dados cota de armazenamento e volume de armazenamento.
Se fizeres as contas vais perceber que o que está errado é o primeiro número, ou seja, no volume onde está o 9 na verdade deveria estar o número 3.
Na verdade Odivelas deve rondar neste momento os 34%.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Mar 2020 às 19:02)

Fonte SNIRH

Dados de Base




Exportar CSV



Exportar TSV
Consulta de dados.
Data ALBUFEIRA DE ODIVELAS (24I/01A)
Cota da albufeira (m) Volume armazenado (dam3)
01/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.59 _(vco)_ 27562
02/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.54 _(vco)_ 27391
03/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.50 _(vco)_ 27255
04/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.45 _(vco)_ 27085
07/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.32 _(vco)_ 26641
08/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.32 _(vco)_ 26641
09/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.33 _(vco)_ 26675
10/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.33 _(vco)_ 26675
11/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.34 _(vco)_ 26709
14/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.43 _(vco)_ 27016
15/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.45 _(vco)_ 27085
16/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.48 _(vco)_ 27187
17/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.50 _(vco)_ 27255
18/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.46 _(vco)_ 27119
21/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.35 _(vco)_ 26744
22/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.33 _(vco)_ 26675
23/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.31 _(vco)_ 26607
24/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.29 _(vco)_ 26539
25/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.28 _(vco)_ 26505
28/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.27 _(vco)_ 26471
29/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.26 _(vco)_ 26437
30/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.26 _(vco)_ 26437
31/10/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.26 _(vco)_ 26437
08/11/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.19 _(vco)_ 26198
15/11/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.16 _(vco)_ 26096
22/11/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.18 _(vco)_ 26164
29/11/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.30 _(vco)_ 26573
06/12/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.28 _(vco)_ 26505
13/12/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.27 _(vco)_ 26471
20/12/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 91.88 _(vco)_ 28551
30/12/2019 23:00 _(vco)_ 92.42 _(vco)_ 30392
10/01/2020 23:00 _(vco)_ 92.47 _(vco)_ 30563
17/01/2020 23:00 _(vco)_ 92.49 _(vco)_ 30631
24/01/2020 23:00 _(vco)_ 92.57 _(vco)_ 30904
31/01/2020 23:00 _(vco)_ 92.66 _(vco)_ 31211
07/02/2020 23:00 _(vco)_ 92.70 _(vco)_ 31347
14/02/2020 23:00 _(vco)_ 92.71 _(vco)_ 31381
21/02/2020 23:00 _(vco)_ 92.72 _(vco)_ 31415
28/02/2020 23:00 _(vco)_ 92.88 _(vco)_ 91961
_(vco)_: Valor da rede convencional


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2020 às 19:03)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não tenho computador  nsste momento e não me ajeito muito no telemóvel para tirar imagens e colocar aqui..
> Mas peço apenas que vanham a página do SNIRH.. Selecciona a barragem de Odivelas e depois selecciona nos dados cota de armazenamento e volume de armazenamento.
> Se fizeres as contas vais perceber que o que está errado é o primeiro número, ou seja, no volume onde está o 9 na verdade deveria estar o número 3


Ah, já reparei. Na imagem a cota pouco se altera, tens razão.
Janeiro: 92.66m
Agora:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2020 às 20:23)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Desde quando Odivelas recebe água do Alqueva.. Estas a ser irónico certo??
> Se reparares no relatório numa semana o volume de armazenamento passa de 30.. Para 90.. Mas depois a cota de armazenamento pouco se alterou..


Amigo, Odivelas faz parte do Perímetro do Alqueva. É possível ver isso no sítio oficial da EDIA.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2020 às 21:33)

*Situação das Albufeiras em Fevereiro de 2020 *
No último dia do mês de Fevereiro de 2020 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 6 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 6.
Das 59 albufeiras monitorizadas, 18 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 14 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Fevereiro de 2020 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Fevereiro (1990/91 a 2018/19), excepto para as bacias do CÁVADO/RIBEIRAS COSTEIRAS, AVE, DOURO, TEJO e ARADE.





SNIRH

Tal como já foi falado no seguimento livre, a situação da Bacia do Sado está pior do que a mostrada no mapa devido ao erro nos valores da Barragem de Odivelas. As barragens da bacia do Guadiana estão todas abaixo dos 70%, coisa que não acontecia no ano passado. A situação ocorrida em dezembro, foi apenas favorável do Alto Alentejo para Norte. Na minha zona, a Barragem do Caia está com 34.2%, mais 2% que no ano passado por esta altura.  No entanto, segundo algumas notícias, o armazenamento da barragem é ainda um pouco superior àquele que os valores do Snirh mostram.
As restantes que já fazem parte da bacia do Tejo, estão bem abastecidas.

Situação extremamente complicada para as zonas mais para Sul, pois não se vislumbra grande coisa também para Março.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2020 às 23:21)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Desde quando Odivelas recebe água do Alqueva.. Estas a ser irónico certo??
> Se reparares no relatório numa semana o volume de armazenamento passa de 30.. Para 90.. Mas depois a cota de armazenamento pouco se alterou..


Não estou a ser irónico... Olhei o valor de relance e pensei logo em Alqueva. Não sei ao certo as ligações que existem a Alqueva mas admito que pensei logo num transvase Ingenuidade... 
No entanto temos de admitir que a manobra de diversão até pega. Ao ver o mapa do Snirh até parece que a seca é uma miragem


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2020 às 23:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Amigo, Odivelas faz parte do Perímetro do Alqueva. É possível ver isso no sítio oficial da EDIA.


Pronto ingenuidade outra vez... Admiti o meu erro sem sequer confirmar Obrigado pela informação!


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Mar 2020 às 11:21)

StormRic disse:


> Águas subterrâneas acumuladas quando? Além disso, se tiram de um lado desaparece noutro. É o uso da água é que está errado, se nem há para culturas, vão usá-la para campos de futebol?


Em Serpa também:
"...alteração do abastecimento do sistema de rega a partir da rede pública, para a utilização de águas subterrâneas, no Parque Desportivo Municipal de Vila Nova de São Bento (Campo de Futebol).”


----------



## aoc36 (5 Mar 2020 às 22:08)

Este país ainda tem a mente muito fechada pra usar água de Etars. Milhares de litros perdidos todos os dias que podiam quer muito bem aproveitados para tanta coisa.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2020 às 22:41)

StormRic disse:


> Águas subterrâneas acumuladas quando? Além disso, se tiram de um lado desaparece noutro. É o uso da água é que está errado, se nem há para culturas, vão usá-la para campos de futebol?


Por vezes pensamos que há pouca água acumulada no subsolo, mas enganamos-nos. Se tiveram esta ideia, é porque poderá haver capacidade para se conseguir concretizar, não sei...
Independentemente do resultado que isto dê, acho muito bem que vão surgindo ideias destas. O interior tem as barragens, mas no futuro não é isso que vai resolver a situação e prova disso é o que está a acontecer neste momento. No entanto, o grande problema da falta de água nas barragens é que ninguém põe um travão nas plantações intensivas, mas enfim.
Quanto ao litoral, todos sabemos no que se podia investir e assim poupava-se alguma água das barragens, mas há muito dinheiro para umas coisas e pouco para outras.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2020 às 22:46)

aoc36 disse:


> Este país ainda tem a mente muito fechada pra usar água de Etars. Milhares de litros perdidos todos os dias que podiam quer muito bem aproveitados para tanta coisa.


 
Não esquecer, que no pico do Verão, as etar's não conseguem dar vazão e volta e meia aparece as praias poluídas, portanto a sua reutilização tem que ter os seus cuidados, senão em vez de as ruas ficarem limpas, podem ficar limpas e com perfume, algumas etar's no Algarve apresentam anomalias, só vejo as duas mais recentes com capacidade de isso ser feito..

Os autarcas algarvios, foram a Espanha visitar uma Etar e uma central dessalinização mas parece que ainda não voltaram é que nunca mais se ouviu falar no assunto, logo deve estar tudo bem.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Mar 2020 às 22:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Por vezes pensamos que há pouca água acumulada no subsolo, mas enganamos-nos. Se tiveram esta ideia, é porque poderá haver capacidade para se conseguir concretizar, não sei...
> Independentemente do resultado que isto dê, acho muito bem que vão surgindo ideias destas. O interior tem as barragens, mas no futuro não é isso que vai resolver a situação e prova disso é o que está a acontecer neste momento. No entanto, o grande problema da falta de água nas barragens é que ninguém põe um travão nas plantações intensivas, mas enfim.
> Quanto ao litoral, todos sabemos no que se podia investir e assim poupava-se alguma água das barragens, mas há muito dinheiro para umas coisas e pouco para outras.



Certamente estarão a pensar nas águas subterrâneas do aquífero Moura-Ficalho. Este aquífero é um dos maiores do sul do país mas, como é óbvio, não é inesgotável. A cidade de Moura é abastecida precisamente por esse aquífero e não por águas superficiais (eis a razão para termos uma água de dureza tão elevada, terrível para as canalizações e de sabor pouco agradável). O aquífero é monitorizado e obviamente que em períodos secos atinge níveis preocupantes. Se aumentarmos a pressão de consumo sem haver recarga, algo vai correr muito mal... A este propósito, o Professor Augusto Marques da Costa, do IGM, tem algumas publicações, sendo um dos maiores conhecedores deste aquífero. Mais informações aqui


----------



## camrov8 (5 Mar 2020 às 23:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não esquecer, que no pico do Verão, as etar's não conseguem dar vazão e volta e meia aparece as praias poluídas, portanto a sua reutilização tem que ter os seus cuidados, senão em vez de as ruas ficarem limpas, podem ficar limpas e com perfume, algumas etar's no Algarve apresentam anomalias, só vejo as duas mais recentes com capacidade de isso ser feito..
> 
> Os autarcas algarvios, foram a Espanha visitar uma Etar e uma central dessalinização mas parece que ainda não voltaram é que nunca mais se ouviu falar no assunto, logo deve estar tudo bem.


podem ser usadas para regas, o tratamento de águas residuais é muito difícil e para consumo humano ainda mais, poderíamos usar osmose inversa  e no final ficamos com uma parte muito concentrada que tem de ter um destino apropriado e sabemos que as etar's estão sub dimensionadas


----------



## aoc36 (6 Mar 2020 às 00:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não esquecer, que no pico do Verão, as etar's não conseguem dar vazão e volta e meia aparece as praias poluídas, portanto a sua reutilização tem que ter os seus cuidados, senão em vez de as ruas ficarem limpas, podem ficar limpas e com perfume, algumas etar's no Algarve apresentam anomalias, só vejo as duas mais recentes com capacidade de isso ser feito..
> 
> Os autarcas algarvios, foram a Espanha visitar uma Etar e uma central dessalinização mas parece que ainda não voltaram é que nunca mais se ouviu falar no assunto, logo deve estar tudo bem.



Mas se já temos pelo menos duas capazes pelo menos que aproveitem dessas, penso que a de Vilamoura rega os campos de golfo do Hotel Anatara Tivoli. Rega de jardins, golfe, lavagem de rua, rega de relvas de campos de futebol, etc


----------



## microcris (6 Mar 2020 às 08:24)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Em Serpa também:
> "...alteração do abastecimento do sistema de rega a partir da rede pública, para a utilização de águas subterrâneas, no Parque Desportivo Municipal de Vila Nova de São Bento (Campo de Futebol).”



Em relação a isto, acho que estão a falhar o ponto mais importante:
Faz algum sentido estar a regar relva com água que é tratada/preparada para consumo humano?


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2020 às 15:55)

*Fevereiro (quase) sem chuva deixa barragens do Algarve e Alentejo ainda mais vazias*
Um mês de Fevereiro (quase) sem chuva não permitiu aliviar a situação de seca no Sul do país, que já é severa em mais de metade do Algarve e em cerca de um terço do território dos distritos de Faro e Beja. A falta de chuva fez diminuir as disponibilidades hídricas, principalmente na Bacia do Guadiana, muito por culpa das barragens do Sotavento Algarvio.
Analisando os dados do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH), não restam dúvidas que a situação no Sul de Portugal, principalmente no Algarve Central e no Sotavento, bem como no Sudeste alentejano, nomeadamente no concelho de Mértola, mas também de Almodôvar, continua crítica.

E, se o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo já estavam em seca moderada a severa, o facto de não ter caído chuva em Fevereiro levou a que, nas albufeiras das várias barragens do Algarve, o volume de água tenha diminuído para valores abaixo dos que tinham sido registados em Dezembro. A exceção foi a barragem de Odelouca, que viu o nível da água subir*,* em relação aos dois meses anteriores, em que os valores de precipitação foram bem mais elevados.

Continua...
________
Fonte: Sul Informação


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Mar 2020 às 22:45)

O valor da Bacia do Sado já foi feita a correcção apresentado o valor neste momento cerca de 35.2% da sua capacidade. Odivelas continua afinal nos seus 33% de capacidade.
No final da 1a semana de Março quase todas as barragens continuam em valores idênticos ou subindo ligeiramente.. 
Somente as barragens do Algarve apresentam perdas.. Em especial Bravura, Beliche e Odeleite. 
Situação normal mesmo quando pouco chove. 
Mesmo em anos muito secos o normal é que não percam armazenamento entre Dezembro a meados de Março.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2020 às 10:29)

Vendo as notícias tem se vendido a ideia que o Barlavento está melhor porque é mais chuvoso... 
Se é assim porque é que a Bravura está igual a Beliche, aliás esta última acumulou mais em Dezembro do que a Bravura. Houve sim uma situação excepcional algures  na serra e que afectou essencialmente as bacias de Arade e Odelouca daí esta bacia ter subido qualquer coisa. Aliás foi uma bênção, daí não se falar de rutura do abastecimento público neste momento. 
A serra que tantos desprezam quase que salvou o Algarve da miséria total. Odelouca ainda subiu qualquer coisa em Fevereiro pois é a única bacia com alguma escorrência neste momento, situação que está a acabar ou acabou pois simplesmente não chove.


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Mar 2020 às 14:05)

O nosso Amazonas ainda leva bastante água, será das descargas do lado húmido da bacia - Zêzere e etc.? Apesar de se notar um abaixamento face a períodos anteriores, os diversos canais ainda estão preenchidos.

(tiradas ontem da ponte Rainha D. Amélia)


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2020 às 20:50)

*O Algarve precisa de uma nova barragem na Foupana ou de “novos” autarcas?*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/0...ova-barragem-na-foupana-ou-de-novos-autarcas/


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Mar 2020 às 23:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *O Algarve precisa de uma nova barragem na Foupana ou de “novos” autarcas?*
> 
> https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/0...ova-barragem-na-foupana-ou-de-novos-autarcas/



O artigo tem dados muito interessantes, mas depois no meio aparece asneirada da grossa, que me leva a pensar na validade do resto...

É óbvio que a diminuição de perdas e a racionalização do consumo jogam uma parte muito importante da resolução do problema da água no Algarve e não há soluções milagrosas - tem de apostar um pouco em tudo, até porque a dessalinização é grande consumidora de energia, não sendo por isso adotada em larga escala.

Num clima como o nosso, o naipe de soluções terá de passar também por mais reservatórios de água, grandes ou pequenos. Propor a florestação da serra com "espécies autóctones" - para aumentar a infiltração - é uma burrice, a floresta consome muita água, e os matos e arbustos fazem o mesmo serviço com menos perdas.

A floresta melhora a qualidade da água e tem outras vertentes positivas, mas uma coisa que não faz é aumentar a produção de água - isso só acontece em regiões com muitos nevoeiros, como a Madeira, os Açores ou Sintra (e no Algarve talvez o topo da serra de Monchique ou as colinas da costa oeste).


----------



## Marco pires (22 Mar 2020 às 19:15)

para minha surpresa montargil cheia, hoje 22 de março..............cheia de água obviamente lol


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Mar 2020 às 09:51)

Bom dia
Impressionante subida na Barragem de Beliche, em que a cota num curto espaço de tempo passou de 36.42 para 36.82 e ainda continua a subir. 
Aproxima se assim a passos largos do valor no início deste mês 36.87 m de cota!


----------



## trovoadas (2 Abr 2020 às 15:00)

Por incrível que pareça praticamente não houveram mexidas nas barragens Algarvias. No geral recuperaram a água perdida em Fevereiro mas por exemplo a Bravura conseguiu perder ligeiramente. Situações preocupantes no momento são mesmo a Bravura, importante para a agricultura na região e depois o sotavento com Beliche e Odeleite também importantes para a agricultura. 
Não havendo precipitação signigicativa  nos próximos 2 meses a situação será crítica nestas bacias. 
Obviamente que devido à situação de pandemia haverá alguma redução do consumo mas penso que face à situação ninguém negará água para a manutenção do património existente, tanto agrícola como recreativo, ou seja, estamos com problemas sérios pela frente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Abr 2020 às 16:28)

Em relação ao consumo continua a ser exactamente o mesmo, o pessoal não quer morrer a fome.
O nível das barragens no Algarve neste fim de Março é pior do que em igual período do ano passado. Apenas na bacia hidrográfica  do Arade os valores são semelhante, mas não existe razão para alarme, pois temos o mês de Abril pela frente e a quantidade de água no sol melhorar bastante.
Estas surpreendido porque Faro teve cerca de 80 mm mas algumas situações foram pontuais e localizadas. O Barlavento a oeste de Albufeira teve pouca chuva. 
O Sado tb está pior que o ano passado por esta altura, e o Guadiana relativamente semelhante. 
Tudo depende dos próximos meses, com ou sem chuva, pouco ou muito calor.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2020 às 13:50)

*Barragem do Caia está em 39% e continua a subir*

O armazenamento de água na Barragem do Caia, entre Elvas e Campo Maior, continua a aumentar, em especial pela chuva dos últimos dias.

Nesta terça-feira, 7 de abril, a água estava na cota 223,98 metros, a que corresponde um volume de 73 milhões 823 mil metros cúbicos. Este volume é 39% do volume máximo da albufeira, que é de 190 milhões de metros cúbicos.

Nos últimos sete dias, desde 31 de março, a Barragem do Caia o armazenamento de água aumentou mais de dois milhões de metros cúbicos e o nível da água subiu 26 centímetros. As previsões de chuva, na nossa região, nos próximos dias, indicam que o volume de água da albufeira vai aumentar nas próximas semanas.

Rádio Elvas

Precipitação dos últimos dias a fazer efeito. Segundo os dados do SNIRH estava a 35.4% no final de março.


----------



## Gates (8 Abr 2020 às 01:46)

Alguém sabe se tem havido stresses com caudais vindos de Espanha, sobretudo Tejo? Nunca mais se falou no assunto... no país vizinho creio que a pluviosidade tem sido razoável.
Vi uma notícia no CM a falar em mais uma razia, mas depois o conteúdo era para assinantes apenas


----------



## JCARL (8 Abr 2020 às 10:17)

Gates disse:


> Alguém sabe se tem havido stresses com caudais vindos de Espanha, sobretudo Tejo? Nunca mais se falou no assunto... no país vizinho creio que a pluviosidade tem sido razoável.
> Vi uma notícia no CM a falar em mais uma razia, mas depois o conteúdo era para assinantes apenas


É ver em Embalses.net
https://www.embalses.net/cuenca-3-tajo.html


----------



## slbgdt (8 Abr 2020 às 14:16)

Gates disse:


> Alguém sabe se tem havido stresses com caudais vindos de Espanha, sobretudo Tejo? Nunca mais se falou no assunto... no país vizinho creio que a pluviosidade tem sido razoável.
> Vi uma notícia no CM a falar em mais uma razia, mas depois o conteúdo era para assinantes apenas



Vê pela entrada de água em Fratel.
Cedillo está cheia.
https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_dadosbase//tempo_real/graficos/albuf_caudais.php?site=1627758658


----------



## joralentejano (8 Abr 2020 às 14:27)

*Caia ganha 2,7 milhões de metros cúbicos em 24 horas*
A albufeira da Barragem do Caia ganhou dois milhões e 722 mil metros cúbicos, nas últimas 24 horas, entre as 9 horas de terça-feira e as 9 horas desta quarta-feira dia 8.

De acordo com dados fornecidos pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia à Rádio ELVAS, esta manhã, o nível da água tinha uma cota de 224,27 metros, tendo subido 29 centímetros em 24 horas.

O volume de água acumulado é de 76 milhões e 545 mil metros cúbicos, que corresponde a cerca de 40 por cento do volume máximo (190 milhões de metros cúbicos).

Com a chuva prevista para o fim-de-semana da Páscoa, é certo que a albufeira, localizada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches, vai subir o nível de água e ganhar mais uns milhões de metros cúbicos.

Rádio Elvas

Já que não há outra forma de obter dados, vai-se acompanhando o que a Associação diz.


----------



## efcm (9 Abr 2020 às 06:42)

Não sei se é a associação ou se é a rádio Elvas, mas andam sempre a informar a população do estado da barragem.

Gostava de ver esse exemplo repetido na imprensa regional sobre outras barragens.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Abr 2020 às 09:19)

Impressionante subida na Barragem de Beliche, com uma subida de 0.45 m desde o início do mês!


----------



## slbgdt (9 Abr 2020 às 14:40)

efcm disse:


> Não sei se é a associação ou se é a rádio Elvas, mas andam sempre a informar a população do estado da barragem.
> 
> Gostava de ver esse exemplo repetido na imprensa regional sobre outras barragens.



Estamos a falar de uma barragem usada só para abastecimento.
Todas ou quase todas são usadas para produção de electricidade.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Abr 2020 às 15:02)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Impressionante subida na Barragem de Beliche, com uma subida de 0.45 m desde o início do mês!


Neste momento qualquer água que caia vai contribuír para o aumento das barragens. Igualmente penso que poderá já haver uma recuperação ainda que ligeira em alguns aquíferos. Agora tudo depende da água que poderá precipitar nas próximas semanas.


----------



## frederico (10 Abr 2020 às 22:17)

trovoadas disse:


> Neste momento qualquer água que caia vai contribuír para o aumento das barragens. Igualmente penso que poderá já haver uma recuperação ainda que ligeira em alguns aquíferos. Agora tudo depende da água que poderá precipitar nas próximas semanas.



Isto que eu vou dizer varia com muitos factores, precipitação do ano hidrológico anterior, temperaturas no Verão, nebulosidade, etc., mas pela minha experiência com cerca de 100 mm vem a água às ribeiras e ribeiros e a partir dos 200 mm, mais coisa menos coisa, as barragens começam a encher se depois a precipitação continuar. Em Março estava-se genericamente com 200 mm mas Fevereiro tinha sido sequíssimo, e acumularam-se mais de 40/50 mm, portanto a partir de agora se continuar a chover até Maio as barragens vão recuperar um pouco. A média do trimestre Abril-Maio-Junho ronda os 80 mm no litoral e mais de 100 mm nas serras, basta que esta média se cumpra para haver recuperação.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2020 às 11:31)

*Chuva tem sido “ouro” para albufeira da Barragem do Caia*
A chuva que caiu nos últimos dias fez com que a albufeira da Barragem do Caia ganhasse quase três milhões de metros cúbicos de água.

De acordo com dados fornecidos pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia à Rádio ELVAS, a barragem apresenta agora cerca de 42% da sua capacidade máxima.

José Maria Rasquilha, administrador da Cersul, considera que a chuva destes dias tem sido “ouro tanto para o sequeiro, como para a pecuária e para a maioria das culturas”.

Esta chuva, contudo, revela José Maria Rasquilha, “vem atrasar as sementeiras de milho, as plantações e as sementeiras de tomate, assim como de algumas hortícolas”.

“Penso que sem ser em alguns casos pontuais, que apenas poderá derivar nalgum atraso, este início de primavera, depois de um inverno muito seco, foi uma grande alegria que todos tivemos”, remata.

Rádio Elvas


----------



## frederico (16 Abr 2020 às 14:36)

Gates disse:


> Alguém sabe se tem havido stresses com caudais vindos de Espanha, sobretudo Tejo? Nunca mais se falou no assunto... no país vizinho creio que a pluviosidade tem sido razoável.
> Vi uma notícia no CM a falar em mais uma razia, mas depois o conteúdo era para assinantes apenas



_Nuestros hermanos_ estão a ter um ano hidrológico acima da média, o Levante espanhol está a ter um ano chuvoso e esta é a zona que recebe os transvases do Tejo. Neste momento a seca é um problema do quadrante sudoeste da Península Ibérica, ou seja, Alentejo, Algarve, Estremadura e Andaluzia Ocidental.


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2020 às 17:19)

Os rios aqui na zona correm com vontade!

Rio Teixeira
Freguesia de Manhouce, São Pedro do Sul

Rio Dão
Freguesia de Sezures, Penalva do Castelo


----------



## camrov8 (18 Abr 2020 às 17:37)

poço negro grandes banhocas já ai tomei


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Abr 2020 às 21:51)

Excelentes melhorias nas barragens do sotavento algarvio e do Alentejo...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Abr 2020 às 21:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Excelentes melhorias nas barragens do sotavento algarvio e do Alentejo...


A meio de março (dia 15), o Pego do Inferno estava seco... Até a lagoa estava seca! 

Neste momento não há forma de saber (por causa do isolamento), mas diria que, depois destas chuvas, o Rio Séqua deve ter voltado a correr, e o Pego do Inferno deve estar novamente a encher (e a cascata deve estar com água...).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Abr 2020 às 10:01)

Abril mais uma vez a salvar isto... 
Impressionante o que está a subir Beliche e Odeleite.
Nas últimas 24 horas subiu quase 0.5 metros. 
Desde o início do mês já subiu 2.5 metros. 
Com a Chuva que vai vir, e o corrimento dos dias seguintes certamente que no final do mês terá subido cerca de 5 metros.


----------



## frederico (19 Abr 2020 às 19:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A meio de março (dia 15), o Pego do Inferno estava seco... Até a lagoa estava seca!
> 
> Neste momento não há forma de saber (por causa do isolamento), mas diria que, depois destas chuvas, o Rio Séqua deve ter voltado a correr, e o Pego do Inferno deve estar novamente a encher (e a cascata deve estar com água...).



Antigamente havia água na cascata mesmo em Agosto, só que a água tem sido desviada para a rega de laranjeiras. A cascata é alimentada por fontes cársicas e o consumo de água no vale nos últimos anos disparou.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2020 às 13:47)

*Caia sobe 70 cm e ganha mais 6,65 milhões de m3*
A albufeira da Barragem do Caia, entre Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches, desde o passado dia 14, em seis dias, ganhou 6,65 milhões de metros cúbicos de volume e o nível da água subiu 70 centímetros.

Na leitura da manhã desta segunda-feira dia 20, às 9 horas, a Associação de Beneficiários do Caia registou uma cota de 225,30 metros e um volume de 86 milhões 330 mil metros cúbicos, que corresponde a cerca de 45,5% da capacidade máxima da albufeira.

Em menos de duas semanas, desde 7 de abril, o nível da água da albufeira subiu 1,32 metros e o volume aumentou 12,5 milhões de metros cúbicos.

Com a chuva prevista, para as próximas horas na nossa região, pelo Instituto Português da Mar e da Atmosfera, é previsível que a albufeira continue a encher nas próximas horas. São condições do estado do tempo muito favoráveis para a agricultura da nossa região, em especial para quem depende do regadio.

Quanto ao abastecimento de água para as populações dos concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior, Arronches e Monforte, há muito que o volume de água armazenado assegura vários anos de consumo doméstico.

Rádio Elvas

Tem sido uma excelente recuperação!!


----------



## hurricane (20 Abr 2020 às 14:55)

frederico disse:


> Antigamente havia água na cascata mesmo em Agosto, só que a água tem sido desviada para a rega de laranjeiras. A cascata é alimentada por fontes cársicas e o consumo de água no vale nos últimos anos disparou.



Ha dois anos fui la em pleno Verao e estava a correr com bastante agua e havia imensa gente a tomar banho. No entanto, é muito lamacento e a agua fria. Prefiro o mar e a praia.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Abr 2020 às 22:23)

Boa noite
Fantástica recuperação das barragens do Sul de Portugal, antevendo um Verão bastante tranquilo.
Sendo assim no sotavento algarvio, a 24 Abril temos Beliche nos 41 % e Odeleite nos 49 %.
Isso representa um ganho de cerca de 9 a 10% face ao final de Março.
No Alentejo temos a mesma situação com as barragens a ganharem cerca de 8 a 10% apesar de algumas barragens no Sado estranhamente não terem recebido nenhum ganho.
No Barlavento algarvio e Algarve central tb se verifica a mesma situação.
NO final do mês muitas barragens continuarão a receber mais água.... sobretudo na região interior!
Não haverá certamente falta de água no Verão!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2020 às 20:58)

*Volume da albufeira do Caia sobe para 47% (c/vídeo)*
O volume de água na albufeira da Barragem do Caia estava em 47%, na leitura da Associação de Beneficiário do Caia, efetuada às 9 horas desta terça-feira dia 28.

A cota do nível da água é de 225,54 metros, a que corresponde um volume de 88 milhões 610 mil metros cúbicos.

Nos últimos oito dias, desde 20 de abril, o nível da água da barragem subiu 24 centímetros, o volume aumentou dois milhões 280 mil metros cúbicos. Em termos de percentagem, aumentou dois pontos percentuais: de 45 para 47 por cento.

Rádio Elvas 

Bastante notável a diferença entre as imagens do vídeo e esta fotografia que tirei no dia 25 de dezembro de 2019. 






Em 2018, terminou Abril com 49%, portanto não está muito diferente. A partir de Maio já começa a descer, por norma. Já foi muito bom ter chegado a estes valores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2020 às 12:42)




----------



## dahon (6 Mai 2020 às 16:34)




----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2020 às 12:00)

*Chuva de abril e maio terminou com a situação de seca no país*
*Barragens subiram cotas de armazenamento de água no último mês*

A chuva das últimas semanas reforçou as reservas de água em praticamente todo o país e trouxe algum conforto à atividade agrícola depois de um período de seca.

Em abril o volume de armazenamento de água aumentou em 11 bacias hidrográficas nacionais, deixando muitas barragens perto da sua cota máxima. Das 59 albufeiras monitorizadas, 25 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e apenas nove estão abaixo de 40 por cento.

Segundo o Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera já não há nenhuma região do país em situação de seca severa ou extrema.

Reportagem no link

Sic Notícias 

Para uma barragem que esteve a 14%, é excelente estar neste momento quase a 50%.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Mai 2020 às 14:15)

Mas curiosamente neste momento em muitas das barragens do Sul do país neste momento muitas delas têm níveis mais baixos do que em idêntico período do ano passado!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mai 2020 às 14:23)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mas curiosamente neste momento em muitas das barragens do Sul do país neste momento muitas delas têm níveis mais baixos do que em idêntico período do ano passado!


O que seria de esperar, depois de um longo período seco entre abril e março, em que praticamente não choveu na região do Baixo Alentejo (exceção feita a dezembro, com acumulados modestos). Para que as barragens fiquem em níveis bons, seria preciso um mês do género de março de 2018, seguido de um outro mês chuvoso (abril de 2018), ou então dum ano hidrológico com valores de precipitação superiores a 700 mm na região, coisa que se tem tornado rara...


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2020 às 14:46)

Não choveu na época certa, em Março os dias são maiores e mais quentes, há mais evapotranspiração. Para que isto corresse como deve ser para as barragens e para os lençóis freáticos tinha de chover bem entre meados de Outubro e Fevereiro, quando os dias são mais pequenos e as temperaturas mais baixas.

Por exemplo, esta chuva primaveril no Algarve salvou os ecossistemas e as árvores, mas os solos em profundidade estão secos, os poços continuam em baixo, se o Verão tiver muito levante e for longo as árvores vão sofrer pois as raízes em profundidade não vão encontrar água, e acreditem, as raízes das amendoeiras, alfarrobeiras, figueiras, sobreiros ou azinheiras podem atingir muitos metros de profundidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mai 2020 às 15:14)

frederico disse:


> Não choveu na época certa, em Março os dias são maiores e mais quentes, há mais evapotranspiração. Para que isto corresse como deve ser para as barragens e para os lençóis freáticos tinha de chover bem entre meados de Outubro e Fevereiro, quando os dias são mais pequenos e as temperaturas mais baixas.
> 
> Por exemplo, esta chuva primaveril no Algarve salvou os ecossistemas e as árvores, mas os solos em profundidade estão secos, os poços continuam em baixo, se o Verão tiver muito levante e for longo as árvores vão sofrer pois as raízes em profundidade não vão encontrar água, e acreditem, as raízes das amendoeiras, alfarrobeiras, figueiras, sobreiros ou azinheiras podem atingir muitos metros de profundidade.



Que essas mesmas árvores tem raízes muito profundos, não haja dúvidas, pois um sobreiro, pequeno, ainda que mal despontou a sua parte aérea, por norma, tem já cerca de 1 metro de raíz, o que faz uma árvore bem resistente, mas lá está tem de existir água, para ela ir buscar em profundidade.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Mai 2020 às 10:53)

A situação contínua crítica no sul principalmente de Évora para baixo.
A par das barragens com problemas crónicos que já todos conhecemos Monte da Rocha, Roxo, Pego do Altar, etc temos agora também Santa Clara que devido ao seu tamanho tem conseguido disfarçar a falta de chuva na região, até agora...
No Algarve continuamos com um grave problema nos aquíferos que não está quantificado (não existem dados públicos) e nas barragens acumulámos o suficiente apenas para termos descanso no abastecimento público.
Curiosamente a discussão sobre a seca desapareceu da ordem do dia...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Mai 2020 às 12:04)

Crítica nem por isso, as barragens mais importantes estão bem abastecidas de água!


----------



## trovoadas (24 Mai 2020 às 12:21)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Crítica nem por isso, as barragens mais importantes estão bem abastecidas de água!


Respeito a tua opinião mas pelo que dizes não há razão para pensarmos sequer em seca. A situação está tão boa que conseguimos estar em pior situação que em igual período do ano passado. E mais, o volume encaixado nos aquíferos está longe de corresponder ao que foi encaixado nas barragens, eu diria que foi praticamente insignificante basta ver que as fontes de Estombar e de Paderne estão secas. Mas sou eu que sou paranóico!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2020 às 13:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Respeito a tua opinião mas pelo que dizes não há razão para pensarmos sequer em seca. A situação está tão boa que conseguimos estar em pior situação que em igual período do ano passado. E mais, o volume encaixado nos aquíferos está longe de corresponder ao que foi encaixado nas barragens, eu diria que foi praticamente insignificante basta ver que as fontes de Estombar e de Paderne estão secas. Mas sou eu que sou paranóico!



Março e Abril deste ano, choveu mas não foi nada de tão excepcional, por exemplo, aqui aonde eu moro em Março de 2018 choveu 157 mm, este ano em Março e Abril choveu 144 mm, logo choveu menos do que em Março de 2018 e isso verifica-se em praticamente todas as estações, aliás, no Barlavento foi menos chuvoso do que no Sotavento, choveu acima da média mas nada de tão excepcional como em Março de 2018..

Até, nota-se já alguma queda das folhas de algumas árvores, o armazenamento rondou os 10% em Março e Abril, em Março de 2018, as barragens subiram cerca de 30% só nesse mês.

Odeleite no final de Abril tinha cerca de 15% a menos em relação a Abril do ano passado, Portanto, no final de Setembro deverá andar na volta dos 30% em Odeleite e Beliche e lá entramos novamente se o próximo ano hidrológico será chuvoso para encher as barragens e atenuar a seca e andamos nisto sempre com a corda na garganta.


----------



## frederico (24 Mai 2020 às 17:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Respeito a tua opinião mas pelo que dizes não há razão para pensarmos sequer em seca. A situação está tão boa que conseguimos estar em pior situação que em igual período do ano passado. E mais, o volume encaixado nos aquíferos está longe de corresponder ao que foi encaixado nas barragens, eu diria que foi praticamente insignificante basta ver que as fontes de Estombar e de Paderne estão secas. Mas sou eu que sou paranóico!



As barragens e charcas dos privados estão piores que no ano passado, quase secas, a última vez que encheram foi em 2010.


----------



## frederico (24 Mai 2020 às 17:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Março e Abril deste ano, choveu mas não foi nada de tão excepcional, por exemplo, aqui aonde eu moro em Março de 2018 choveu 157 mm, este ano em Março e Abril choveu 144 mm, logo choveu menos do que em Março de 2018 e isso verifica-se em praticamente todas as estações, aliás, no Barlavento foi menos chuvoso do que no Sotavento, choveu acima da média mas nada de tão excepcional como em Março de 2018..
> 
> Até, nota-se já alguma queda das folhas de algumas árvores, o armazenamento rondou os 10% em Março e Abril, em Março de 2018, as barragens subiram cerca de 30% só nesse mês.
> 
> Odeleite no final de Abril tinha cerca de 15% a menos em relação a Abril do ano passado, Portanto, no final de Setembro deverá andar na volta dos 30% em Odeleite e Beliche e lá entramos novamente se o próximo ano hidrológico será chuvoso para encher as barragens e atenuar a seca e andamos nisto sempre com a corda na garganta.



O Algarve tem ciclicamente um ou dois anos por década perto dos 1000 mm, a última vez que isso aconteceu foi em 2010, já deveríamos ter tido um ano assim outra vez no final da década ou pelo menos um ano perto dos 700 mm como 2006.


----------



## frederico (24 Mai 2020 às 17:10)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Crítica nem por isso, as barragens mais importantes estão bem abastecidas de água!



A sorte das barragens é que o Verão será fraco em termos turísticos. Quando começassem a encher e vazar piscinas ou a correr os chuveiros, logo verias o que sucedia ao volume armazenado... e nunca houve tanto regadio como há agora!


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mai 2020 às 18:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Março e Abril deste ano, choveu mas não foi nada de tão excepcional, por exemplo, aqui aonde eu moro em Março de 2018 choveu 157 mm, este ano em Março e Abril choveu 144 mm, logo choveu menos do que em Março de 2018 e isso verifica-se em praticamente todas as estações, aliás, no Barlavento foi menos chuvoso do que no Sotavento, choveu acima da média mas nada de tão excepcional como em Março de 2018..


Isso é um péssimo ponto de comparação, março de 2018 foi o 2º mais chuvoso de sempre em Faro, claro que não vai chover o que choveu dessa vez todos os anos... A primavera deste ano não deixou de ser chuvosa, é de lembrar que a normal em Faro não chega sequer aos 100 mm de março a maio


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Jun 2020 às 10:48)

Bom dia, 
Gostava de saber a vossa opinião sobre a situação nas barragens do Sado. 
Vocês acreditam nos valores de Campilhas, Fonte Serne, Monte Gato e Monte Migeis é algo duvidoso do Monte da Rocha. 
São valores que nao mexem há vários meses e completamente estáticos faça chuva ou faça sol, frescura ou calor. 
Alguém vive perto dessas barragens ou passa lá perto, que verifique a Veracidades desses valores?


----------



## huguh (30 Jun 2020 às 02:10)

Foto da barragem da Régua (barragem de Bagaúste) à noite


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jul 2020 às 22:55)

Não tenho grande noção de como foi o ano hidrológico desde Janeiro, mas pelo que vejo geriram muito bem o Zêzere até agora. Já estive na albufeira do Castelo de Bode a nadar e a água está apenas a uns metros do máximo, idem no Cabril com a cota a 290 m. Fotos do Cabril:


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Ago 2020 às 12:20)

https://odigital.pt/albufeiras-do-a...armazenamento-em-julho-ha-duas-abaixo-dos-10/


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2020 às 12:41)

*Falta de água nas barragens do sotavento algarvio começa a preocupar abastecimento*
O sotavento algarvio é a região que mais preocupa o Governo em termos de abastecimento de água. É a única zona do país em que as albufeiras estão em níveis abaixo da média dos últimos anos nesta altura do ano.

Na generalidade do país a situação está mais confortável do que em anos anteriores... A primavera foi mais chuvosa.

A situação em termos de disponibilidade de água no país vive duas realidades; melhor a norte do que a sul do Tejo e com atenções redobradas para o Algarve.
Jornalista Arlinda Brandão.

Fonte: RTP 

*Albufeira de Alqueva não tinha tão pouca água desde Fevereiro de 2004*

A albufeira de Alqueva não registava uma cota tão baixa de armazenamento de água desde Fevereiro de 2004, estando actualmente 144,51 metros acima do nível do mar, de acordo com o ‘Público’, que cita dados do boletim de armazenamento de albufeiras do Serviço Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH).

Segundo o organismo, no final do mês passado, o volume de água no Alqueva era de 2646 hectómetros cúbicos (hm3), o que equivale a 63,8% do seu nível de total armazenamento (NPA), de 4150 hm3. Deste total, actualmente o volume útil da barragem é de 1646 hm3, o resto é considerado volume morto, fixado numa zona mais profunda onde se fixam os sedimentos arrastados pelas águas.

Apenas no final de Janeiro de 2004 se verificou um volume de água abaixo do que se regista actualmente, que corresponde a cerca de 2527 hm3, ou seja 60,9%, segundo o ‘Público’, que aponta para o facto de que nos anos que se seguiram a tendência mostrou um aumento constante da cota de armazenamento.

Os dados revelam ainda que a albufeira apenas conseguiu atingir o seu pleno armazenamento até 2014, depois disso o feito nunca mais foi cumprido, registando-se inclusive uma tendência de diminuição do débito dos caudais chegados à zona, que tem vindo a acentuar-se ao longo do tempo.

Essa tendência foi apenas interrompida em Março e Abril de 2018, altura em que um período de forte precipitação se fez sentir, resultando num aumento de 600 milhões de metros cúbicos de caudais na albufeira de Alqueva.

Fonte

Desde que os invernos deixaram de ter chuva decente que a barragem começou a diminuir o seu armazenamento, pois nunca mais houve cheias no Guadiana. Em Março e Abril de 2018 é que apareceu o padrão necessário para que a situação na Região Sul melhore e isso era necessário num inverno inteiro. Esta primavera foi chuvosa, mas não é o suficiente. 
Algumas previsões sazonais mostram mais do mesmo para o próximo Outono/Inverno.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2020 às 12:05)

*Monte da Rocha: Agricultores cancelam campanha de rega*
A campanha de rega deste ano a partir da albufeira do Monte da Rocha, no concelho de Ourique, foi cancelada devido à seca. "Atualmente, toda a água que existe na albufeira está reservada para abastecimento público. Na nossa zona ficam três mil hectares por regar e é uma situação que afeta muitas pessoas”, diz Ilídio Martins, diretor-adjunto da Associação de Regantes e Beneficiários de Campilhas e Alto Sado (Arbcas).

Segundo o responsável da associação, com sede em Alvalade-Sado, no concelho de Santiago do Cacém, e que gere a albufeira do Monte da Rocha, o volume de armazenamento da barragem estava na passada sexta-feira em 9,4 por cento da sua capacidade total. “Há um conjunto de agricultores e famílias que tiveram que optar por outras alternativas, de agricultura de sequeiro, que é muito mais pobre, e vão sobrevivendo à espera do próximo ano”.

Desta forma, acrescentou, nos três mil hectares de regadio existentes no perímetro da albufeira, “ficaram por fazer culturas de milho, de tomate, algum arroz e pastagens”. Esta realidade leva o diretor-adjunto da Arbcas a defender que a ligação do Alqueva ao Monte da Rocha, através da albufeira do Roxo (Aljustrel), anunciada pelo Governo para 2022, avance “o mais rápido possível” devido à seca que atinge a zona sul do distrito de Beja (ver caixa). “O projeto já devia estar concretizado”, disse Ilídio Martins, acrescentando que, “dada a urgência de necessidade de água no sul do Alentejo”, esta empreitada “devia avançar com mais velocidade”.

Diário do Alentejo 
________
Situação extremamente grave se as previsões para o Outono/Inverno se concretizarem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Ago 2020 às 23:24)

joralentejano disse:


> *Monte da Rocha: Agricultores cancelam campanha de rega*
> A campanha de rega deste ano a partir da albufeira do Monte da Rocha, no concelho de Ourique, foi cancelada devido à seca. "Atualmente, toda a água que existe na albufeira está reservada para abastecimento público. Na nossa zona ficam três mil hectares por regar e é uma situação que afeta muitas pessoas”, diz Ilídio Martins, diretor-adjunto da Associação de Regantes e Beneficiários de Campilhas e Alto Sado (Arbcas).
> 
> Segundo o responsável da associação, com sede em Alvalade-Sado, no concelho de Santiago do Cacém, e que gere a albufeira do Monte da Rocha, o volume de armazenamento da barragem estava na passada sexta-feira em 9,4 por cento da sua capacidade total. “Há um conjunto de agricultores e famílias que tiveram que optar por outras alternativas, de agricultura de sequeiro, que é muito mais pobre, e vão sobrevivendo à espera do próximo ano”.
> ...


Já tinha reparado nisso na Barragem do Pego do Altar.
Literalmente todas as barragens que não estão de forma direta ou indiretamente ligadas ao Alqueva estão com muita falta de água (até o próprio Alqueva está com a menor capacidade desde 2004, estando inclusive inferior à de 2017). Passei ontem pela parede da barragem de Odeleite e o que posso dizer é que aquilo está como há de ir. Desde que conheço a barragem (ou seja, desde o início do século) que nunca a vi tão baixa. Nem em 2005 a coisa estava assim tão má - é que as pedras do fundo estão quase visíveis! É o que eu digo, se este inverno chover o mesmo que nos dois anteriores, a coisa vai correr muito mas mesmo muito mal...


----------



## Stinger (26 Ago 2020 às 02:28)

Lindoso ainda com bastante água 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2020 às 21:38)

Realidades que estão esquecidas....

*A água – ou a falta dela*
*Se não chover abundantemente em meados de Setembro e em Outubro, chegaremos ao fim do ano em situação aflitiva*

*Vejo pouca gente preocupada com o problema da água no sul do País, nomeadamente no Algarve.*
As albufeiras das barragens estão a atingir os seus limites mínimos e, sem ficarem mesmo secas, a última água abaixo dos 20% começa a ser considerada, além de escassa, imprópria para consumo.

E, a não ser que se esteja à espera de recorrer à medida preconizada por uma anterior Ministra do Ambiente, da Agricultura, etc, enfim de quase tudo, que é rezar a Nossa Senhora para que chova, nenhuma Autoridade ainda veio tratar do assunto com a autoridade que se exige nas circunstâncias.

Se não chover abundantemente em meados de Setembro e em Outubro, chegaremos ao fim do ano em situação aflitiva, embora o atual e eficiente Ministro do Ambiente costume dizer que está tudo controlado. Estará? Então e o pobre cidadão não pode saber alguma coisa sobre esse controle?

Não vemos nenhuma campanha pública para motivar as pessoas para uma economia de água, não vemos qualquer campanha de educação ambiental (disseram-me um dia que parecia mal a um país da União Europeia estar a promover campanhas de educação), podemos estar mesmo na tal UE, mas o comportamento de uma boa parte da população é terceiro-mundista, porque os Poderes Públicos nunca fizeram nem fazem nada para informar e formar as pessoas, nada!

Continua...

Sul Informação


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Ago 2020 às 10:37)

Todos os anos a mesma lenga lenga, depois chove um mês bem ou mais ou menos e acaba se a seca!
No sul do país muitos poucas são as barragens com alguma dimensão em situação mais preocupante. Muitas delas é normal terem valores baixos nesta altura do ano mas vem sempre os iluminados com profecias do caos.. 
O Outono vem aí e daqui a mais um mês começa a chover!


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Ago 2020 às 11:03)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Todos os anos a mesma lenga lenga, depois chove um mês bem ou mais ou menos e acaba se a seca!
> No sul do país muitos poucas são as barragens com alguma dimensão em situação mais preocupante. Muitas delas é normal terem valores baixos nesta altura do ano mas vem sempre os iluminados com profecias do caos..
> O Outono vem aí e daqui a mais um mês começa a chover!





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> As albufeiras aqui a sul estão bem piores que o ano passado, no Algarve, e no Alentejo algo melhores, graças aquelas que passaram a receber água do Alqueva..
> Sobretudo a bacia do Guadiana está bem melhor que o ano passado..
> A nível nacional neste momento a maior preocupação centra se aqui no Algarve, e o cenário aqui para este Outono Inverno aparenta ser mais do mesmo.


Tão depressa dizes uma coisa como outra..


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2020 às 18:51)

*Barragens do Algarve só têm água até ao final deste ano. E agora?*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/0...e-so-tem-agua-ate-ao-final-deste-ano-e-agora/

Eu pergunto: o que é que fizeram passado 1 ano? Simplesmente nada, agora vêm com o drama, o horror todos os anos é a mesma lenga-lenga depois vamos a ver e nada.  

Se com estes volumes temos água para 4 meses, então em 2005 quando as barragens tinham muito menos água que agora, tinham para 3 dias. 

Continuem a plantar laranjeiras e abacateiros e depois venham dizer que são as alterações climáticas. 

O Alqueva também vai secar devido aos olivais intensivos e depois começam a chorar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2020 às 19:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Barragens do Algarve só têm água até ao final deste ano. E agora?*
> 
> https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/0...e-so-tem-agua-ate-ao-final-deste-ano-e-agora/
> 
> ...



É bem verdade quando o Alqueva encheu pela 1ª vez, foi dito que a albufeira iria reter, uma quantidade enorme de água, que aguentaria vários anos, seguidos sem chuva, já não me recordo de quando ao certo, e agora com o aumento exponencial da área de regadio em seu torrno, é esta a situação em que vivemos actualmente, e quanto ás barragens do Algarve, o cenário não é nada positivo, não sei se grande parte dos pomares de abacateiros, não serão regados através de furos, mas mesmo assim, claro, tudos está dependente do lençol freático, que irá estar cada vez mais profundo, e com menos capacidade regenerativa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2020 às 19:50)

*1600 hectares ocupados com abacate no Algarve*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/cidades/detalhe/1600-hectares-ocupados-com-abacate-no-algarve

Só representam 10% da capacidade de Odeleite, dá que pensar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2020 às 20:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *1600 hectares ocupados com abacate no Algarve*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/cidades/detalhe/1600-hectares-ocupados-com-abacate-no-algarve
> 
> Só representam 10% da capacidade de Odeleite, dá que pensar.



O Minstério da Agricultura, é que parece que anda a "dormir", pois cabe a eles e a outras entidades licenciar todas estas grandes plantações, que depois no final de contas, pouco desonvolvimento acaba por criar na região, bem como no que toca a empregos, e o mesmo se passa em relação á enormindade de estufas que tem crescido no Sudoeste Alentejano, grande parte de cultivo de frutos vermelho.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Set 2020 às 01:07)

Não entendo este drama todo sinceramente, com os abacates e muito menos com a água disponivel. 
A única situação pior no Algarve é bravura. A bacia de mira está com cerca de 40%  e pouco perde, no Arade temos o Arade como grande consumidor, Odelouca e funcho pouco mexem, e se faltar ao Arade.. O funcho repõe.
No sotavento se falta no Beliche, Odeleite repoe!
Depois vem a época das chuvas e volta a aumentar..
Grande drama..


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Set 2020 às 12:12)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não entendo este drama todo sinceramente, com os abacates e muito menos com a água disponivel.
> A única situação pior no Algarve é bravura. A bacia de mira está com cerca de 40%  e pouco perde, no Arade temos o Arade como grande consumidor, Odelouca e funcho pouco mexem, e se faltar ao Arade.. O funcho repõe.
> No sotavento se falta no Beliche, Odeleite repoe!
> Depois vem a época das chuvas e volta a aumentar..
> Grande drama..



Eu falo por mim, não tenho qualquer tipo de problemas com os abacates, aliás tirando o facto de ser mais uma monocultura, como o olival, ou o amendoal por exemplo.
Apenas dei a minha perspectiva acerca do assunto, visto por quem já anda por cá a alguns anos, no ramo da agricultura..


----------



## joralentejano (3 Set 2020 às 16:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu falo por mim, não tenho qualquer tipo de problemas com os abacates, aliás tirando o facto de ser mais uma monocultura, como o olival, ou o amendoal por exemplo.
> Apenas dei a minha perspectiva acerca do assunto, visto por quem já anda por cá a alguns anos, no ramo da agricultura..


E é uma perspectiva acertada. Não são dramas nenhuns, apenas comentários realistas, pois é bastante claro que a situação no Algarve não está famosa e mesmo no Alentejo não está melhor. Desperdiça-se imensa água como se tivéssemos sempre muita chuva garantida no inverno, mas isso já não é bem assim. No entanto, passa-se mais 1 ano e não existe qualquer mudança nesse aspeto.
Veremos como será este próximo Outono/Inverno. As previsões valem o que valem, mas não são animadoras.


----------



## AnDré (11 Set 2020 às 15:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *1600 hectares ocupados com abacate no Algarve*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/cidades/detalhe/1600-hectares-ocupados-com-abacate-no-algarve
> 
> Só representam 10% da capacidade de Odeleite, dá que pensar.



Quantos hectares de relva há no Algarve?
Seria interessante saber quantos hm3 são gastos na rega de jardins.

Na agricultura, felizmente, tem-se otimizado os sistemas de rega. Até porque a água não é tão barata assim. Já na rega dos jardins... São imensos os relvados regados por aspersores que gastam água sem fim. Quem faz essas contas?

Ainda assim a bacia do Arade chegou a Setembro com 50,7% de volume de água armazenado. Muito acima da média (37,2%).

Relativamente ao Alentejo, preocupa-me o facto da bacia do Guadiana espanhola estar com um armazenamento de 32%. As grandes albufeiras de La Serena e Cíjara (juntas são maiores que o Alqueva), estão a 19% e 25%, respectivamente. O que significa que mesmo que chova em abundância na próxima época húmida, dificilmente sairá agua dessas barragens em direção ao Alqueva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2020 às 17:52)

*Menor reserva de água no Alqueva desde 2003*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/ci...-no-alqueva-desde-2003?ref=Pesquisa_Destaques


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2020 às 16:48)

*Dessalinização é solução pacífica para falta de água, novas barragens motivam “guerra”*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/0...falta-de-agua-novas-barragens-motivam-guerra/

Mais barragens, sem chuva é destruir todo o ecossistema e depois queixam-se dos milhões que gastam a encherem as praias com areia, porque ela não chega lá.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2020 às 22:43)

*Na Barragem da Bravura falta água e um plano para o futuro*

https://www.barlavento.pt/destaque/na-barragem-da-bravura-falta-agua-e-um-plano-para-o-futuro


----------



## trovoadas (24 Set 2020 às 15:37)

*ESCASSEZ DE ÁGUA NO ALGARVE: "QUANDO NÃO HOUVER ÁGUA NA TORNEIRA NÃO VEM TURISTA"*

https://tvi24.iol.pt/opiniao/seca/m...o-nao-houver-agua-na-torneira-nao-vem-turista


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2020 às 20:43)

Na página principal do SNIRH no Armazenamento das Albufeiras tem uma novidade https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3 *por baixo da legenda do gráfico está uma opção dados semanais em verde*, se clicarmos em cima gera um relatório semanal em pdf: https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/download/semanal.pdf


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Out 2020 às 14:21)

Acho que Beliche e Odeleite recuperaram bem com esta chuva. 
Agora é esperar mais 1 mês até voltar a chover


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Out 2020 às 11:37)

Bom dia CA por baixo a barragem do Beliche já recuperou meio metro e continua a recuperar bem...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Out 2020 às 08:23)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia CA por baixo a barragem do Beliche já recuperou meio metro e continua a recuperar bem...


Recuperou 2 metros até ao momento.
Já só faltam 18m para o NPA.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Out 2020 às 15:07)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Recuperou 2 metros até ao momento.
> Já só faltam 18m para o NPA.


Ainda não chega ao valor de Agosto...26,3% correspondente à cota 34,83m. Ainda assim é uma boa recuperação. A avaliar pelos dados disponíveis as bacias de Odeleite e Beliche levararam com mais de 100l/m² o que gerou muita escorrência.


----------



## frederico (23 Out 2020 às 17:41)

trovoadas disse:


> Ainda não chega ao valor de Agosto...26,3% correspondente à cota 34,83m. Ainda assim é uma boa recuperação. A avaliar pelos dados disponíveis as bacias de Odeleite e Beliche levararam com mais de 100l/m² o que gerou muita escorrência.



Já as pequenas barragens privadas estão uma desgraça. Só um ano como 2010 para encherem novamente.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2020 às 07:18)

Primeiras cheias da época nas linhas de água da Peneda-Gerês.

Às 5h tínhamos os seguintes caudais de entrada:
Alto Lindoso: 488m3/s
Touvedo: 213m3/s
Vilarinho das Furnas: 187m3/s
Caniçada: 253m3/s


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Out 2020 às 09:59)

Boas, 
Em relação às barragens do Algarve apenas as barragens do Sotavento registam melhorias interessantes com Beliche e Odeleite ganhando cerca de 2 metro.
Em relação às outras barragens do Algarve infelizmente não temos melhorias nenhumas pois essa região apenas se registou cerca de metade de precipitação que caiu a sotavento. 
Importante será também dizer que no dia 24 as barragens deixaram já de acumular água, pelo que os níveis deverão novamente começar a baixar ainda que a ritmo muito mais lento.


----------



## Nickname (25 Out 2020 às 10:01)

Rio Paiva, em Alvarenga, Arouca

Vai com um bom caudal, tem chovido bem na bacia do Paiva.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Out 2020 às 11:08)

Valores actuais de algumas barragens aqui no Algarve: (% da capacidade de armazenamento) 
- Bravura: 13
- Funcho: 55
- Odelouca: 48
- Arade: 25
- Odeleite: 32
- Beliche: 25

- Corte Brique: 36
- Santa Clara: 40


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2020 às 11:11)

Cascata da Fórnea, PNSAC


----------



## trovoadas (28 Out 2020 às 13:19)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Valores actuais de algumas barragens aqui no Algarve: (% da capacidade de armazenamento)
> - Bravura: 13
> - Funcho: 55
> - Odelouca: 48
> ...


É de destacar a boa gestão da "Águas do Algarve"! Resta saber o volume de água injetado dos aquíferos e o estado destas captações. Nas barragens nota-se a alocação da reserva estratégica em Odelouca e Funcho que foram as mais beneficiadas no último ano hidrológico.
Situação  preocupante na Bravura e  Beliche mas mais a nível agrícola.
O nível de Santa Clara também começa a ser preocupante encontrando-se já no seu "nível morto" o que traz custos acrescidos na utilização da água disponível.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2020 às 22:45)

Faz falta uma cheia para o Tejo ficar limpo.

________________
No que diz respeito ás situações das barragens no final de outubro...

No último dia do mês de Outubro de 2020 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 4 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 8.
Das 59 albufeiras monitorizadas, 9 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 19 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Outubro de 2020 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Outubro (1990/91 a 2019/20), excepto para as bacias do CÁVADO/RIBEIRAS COSTEIRAS, DOURO, MONDEGO, TEJO e ARADE.





SNIRH

Veremos o que trazem os próximos tempos!


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2020 às 01:38)

Trata-se de mais um invasor vegetal contra o qual Portugal não está minimamente preparado para intervir. O problema será serio no futuro. 




joralentejano disse:


> Faz falta uma cheia para o Tejo ficar limpo.
> 
> ________________
> No que diz respeito ás situações das barragens no final de outubro...
> ...


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2020 às 10:34)

jamestorm disse:


> Trata-se de mais um invasor vegetal contra o qual Portugal não está minimamente preparado para intervir. O problema será serio no futuro.



A azola já existe por cá há algum tempo, mas nunca tinha visto invasões destas dimensão.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2020 às 10:42)

MSantos disse:


> A azola já existe por cá há algum tempo, mas nunca tinha visto invasões destas dimensão.


Sem dúvida! Está a cobrir o rio todo até ao fundo da foto e ainda deve continuar. Deve estar a tornar-se numa espécie de jacinto de água. Em Badajoz, o Guadiana está péssimo. A falta de chuva para causar cheias nestes rios trás destas consequências.


----------



## 1337 (3 Nov 2020 às 16:05)

Algo de errado se passa com essa parte do rio para a Azolla ter invadido dessa maneira. Muita gente culpa as plantas em si, mas elas só se tornam assim invasoras quando a água está realmente muito poluída...


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2020 às 18:50)

descarga a montante do lado Espanhol? Se chega ao lado de cá poluída, nós tratamos de continuar a poluir ainda mais com todos os detritos orgânicos das papeleiras - uma ameaça muito séria à saúde do rio Tejo da qual miguem fala. A industria do papel pode dar dinheiro, mas é a maior ameaça ecologia em Portugal tanto do lado da produção de eucalipto como pelo tratamento para obtenção do papel.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Nov 2020 às 19:32)

jamestorm disse:


> descarga a montante do lado Espanhol? Se chega ao lado de cá poluída, nós tratamos de continuar a poluir ainda mais com todos os detritos orgânicos das papeleiras - uma ameaça muito séria à saúde do rio Tejo da qual miguem fala. A industria do papel pode dar dinheiro, mas é a maior ameaça ecologia em Portugal tanto do lado da produção de eucalipto como pelo tratamento para obtenção do papel.


Como assim ninguém fala nisso, com o escândalo que houve na Celtejo há uns anos...


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2020 às 15:28)

Rio Paiva


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Nov 2020 às 08:41)

Bom dia
Pois veremos se teremos algo parecido com um sistema sub tropical... 
Em relação às barragens o sotavento está a bombar e Beliche já ganhou quase 3 metros, está mesmo quase desde o início do mês. Cerca de 5 metros de desde o início do ano hidrológico.. 
Nesta altura já deve ter bem acima dos 30% de capacidade.
Para variar qualquer chuvinha nessa zona, é o suficiente para este efeito!


----------



## slbgdt (9 Nov 2020 às 10:48)

A chuva vai fazendo efeito a centro e sul..
Guadiana no monte da vinha a manter-se há bastante tempo com um caudal de 30m³/s.
Cabril a encher desde ontem de manhã, leva ás 9 da manhã 365m³/s..
Mantém-se a turbinar no máximo há bastantes horas e mesmo assim a encher.
O Lima também a levar já um bom caudal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2020 às 11:35)

Rio Unhais na Pampilhosa da Serra ontem ia bem composto.

Fotografias de Susana Brás, tiradas do Facebook.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2020 às 12:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> Pois veremos se teremos algo parecido com um sistema sub tropical...
> Em relação às barragens o sotavento está a bombar e Beliche já ganhou quase 3 metros, está mesmo quase desde o início do mês. Cerca de 5 metros de desde o início do ano hidrológico..
> Nesta altura já deve ter bem acima dos 30% de capacidade.
> Para variar qualquer chuvinha nessa zona, é o suficiente para este efeito!


Os solos de toda essa zona são muito magros e no estado de secura em que se encontravam ainda pior ou melhor neste caso. Praticamente jogam toda a água fora e ainda bem para o pessoal gastador do litoral.
Já a bacia de Odelouca é mais pequena e parece ter outro comportamento. Tenho notado alguma dificuldade nesta bacia em encaixar água em comparação com Odeleite. O ano passado foi uma benção em que Odelouca encaixou uns 25%. Vamos ver este ano...


----------



## slbgdt (9 Nov 2020 às 13:30)

Em Casegas, o Zêzere:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10221706936155330&id=1013009521


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2020 às 17:43)

*Barragem do Caia com 31,49 % da sua capacidade máxima*
O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é de 59 milhões 832 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota 222,20 metros. Este volume corresponde a 31,49 % da capacidade máxima da barragem situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.

Os dados foram fornecidos à Rádio ELVAS pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia e dizem respeito à leitura feita esta quarta-feira, dia 11.

*Em sete dias, a Barragem do Caia conta um aumento de 3 milhões 132 mil metros cúbicos no seu volume de água armazenada.*

A Associação informou ainda que, para poder ser feito um termo de comparação, há um ano, no mesmo dia, o nível da água estava cerca de seis metros mais baixo e o volume era de menos 32 milhões de metros cúbicos, ou seja 17.04 pontos percentuais a menos em relação à situação atual.

Rádio Elvas

Para uma semana, teve uma excelente recuperação. O ideal seria ter chuvas mais continuadas, mas o anticiclone não está para aí virado.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2020 às 17:34)

excelente recuperação...pena isto não esta para chuvas nos próximos tempos. E os últimos Dezembros têm sido perigosos, extremamente secos, espero q este seja diferente. 



joralentejano disse:


> *Barragem do Caia com 31,49 % da sua capacidade máxima*
> O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é de 59 milhões 832 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota 222,20 metros. Este volume corresponde a 31,49 % da capacidade máxima da barragem situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.
> 
> Os dados foram fornecidos à Rádio ELVAS pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia e dizem respeito à leitura feita esta quarta-feira, dia 11.
> ...


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2020 às 17:36)

Grande força de água, é bom ver que a Norte estamos bem em termos de rios. Grande diferença para os cursos de água do Sul. 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Rio Unhais na Pampilhosa da Serra ontem ia bem composto.
> 
> Fotografias de Susana Brás, tiradas do Facebook.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2020 às 00:24)

jamestorm disse:


> excelente recuperação...pena isto não esta para chuvas nos próximos tempos. E os últimos Dezembros têm sido perigosos, extremamente secos, espero q este seja diferente.


Pois, o problema dos últimos anos é que a precipitação cessa quando a situação começa a ficar mais favorável para as barragens. A Barragem do Caia é grande e na situação em que está, precisa de várias cheias no seu principal afluente para tal.
Dezembro do ano passado fugiu à regra, mas foi só devido a 1 semana com acumulados significativos. Se fosse repartido pelo mês todo seria melhor, mas a tendência é que seja tudo cada vez mais extremo. Mesmo assim sempre é melhor que nada e mau mesmo são situações em que não chove nada de jeito, como tem sido bastante frequente ao longo destes últimos anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2020 às 13:21)

*Barragem do Beliche ontem (fotos: Gonçalo  Gil - Facebook)



















*


----------



## efcm (2 Dez 2020 às 20:11)

Será que Beliche está a 50%?


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2020 às 20:32)

Beliche aumentou cerca de 1.15 mt entre 24/11 e 01/12, só ontem até às 18h aumentou 22 cms.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Dez 2020 às 20:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Barragem do Beliche ontem (fotos: Gonçalo  Gil - Facebook)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas que fotos lindas desse tal Gonçalo Gil


----------



## efcm (2 Dez 2020 às 22:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Beliche aumentou cerca de 1.15 mt entre 24/11 e 01/12, só ontem até às 18h aumentou 22 cms.


É possível ver essas informações online ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2020 às 22:41)

efcm disse:


> É possível ver essas informações online ?



https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_...FILTRA_COVER=920123705&FILTRA_SITE=1627743538

Os dados da cota de albufeira é que estão mais actualizados. .


----------



## Gates (3 Dez 2020 às 05:23)

Ainda tem muito para encher...


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2020 às 09:24)

Bons caudais hoje no Noroeste!

418m3/s a chegar a Alto Lindoso (albufeira a 27,7%)
76,7m3/s a Paradela (albufeira a 31,4%)
109,6 a Vilarinho das Furnas (albufeira a 55,7%)

O Tâmega ao chegar a Torrão também já vai com um caudal de 222m3/s.

Na Serra da Estrela o degelo de ontem também fez aumentar os caudais das linhas de água.
Vale Rossim estava na casa dos 20%, agora segue nos 40%.
Lagoa Comprida está nos 75,5%. Chegou a ter um caudal de entrada na ordem dos 30m3/s.


----------



## slbgdt (11 Dez 2020 às 12:11)

AnDré disse:


> Bons caudais hoje no Noroeste!
> 
> 418m3/s a chegar a Alto Lindoso (albufeira a 27,7%)
> 76,7m3/s a Paradela (albufeira a 31,4%)
> ...


Entretanto Touvedo vai descarregar só com o seu caudal próprio sem o Lindoso trabalhar.

Lindoso já subiu 4 metros mas a gestão que foi feita não é crítico.

Estranto o rio Minho já leva 778m³ em monção


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2020 às 14:31)

slbgdt disse:


> Entretanto Touvedo vai descarregar só com o seu caudal próprio sem o Lindoso trabalhar.
> 
> Lindoso já subiu 4 metros mas a gestão que foi feita não é crítico.
> 
> Estranto o rio Minho já leva 778m³ em monção



Alto Lindoso, Paradela e Vilarinho das Furnas estão com muito encaixe.

O pico do caudal deve ter sido atingido ao final da manhã.
Às 12horas:
563m3/s a chegar a Alto Lindoso (albufeira a 30,3%)
88,4m3/s a Paradela (albufeira a 32,2%)
137m3/s a Vilarinho das Furnas (albufeira a 57,1%)

Touvedo está a descarregar.

À Caniçada estão a chegar 246m3/s e a sair 68m3/s. Mas deve aguentar sem descarregar. Está a 86,8%.

O Tâmega ao chegar a Torrão, já ultrapassou o caudal turbinado. 344m3/s a entrar e 318m3/s a sair. Mas ainda está a 72%.

Rio Laboreiro, em Castro Laboreiro:


----------



## João Pedro (11 Dez 2020 às 17:49)

AnDré disse:


> Alto Lindoso, Paradela e Vilarinho das Furnas estão com muito encaixe.
> 
> O pico do caudal deve ter sido atingido ao final da manhã.
> Às 12horas:
> ...


A cascata deve estar absolutamente fenomenal com esse caudal!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2020 às 17:56)

Algumas das nascente presentes na Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros começam já a ganhar alguma força.


----------



## slbgdt (12 Dez 2020 às 12:55)

Agora com mais dados na zona centro..
Aguieira a ter um pico de entrada de água na ordem dos 600m³ ontem de manhã, tal como as barragens no maciço da serra.
Cabril a receber muita água ainda.
Depois de um pico de 600m³ acabou o dia ontem a receber 224m³.
Santa Luzia já vai nos 86% e está a turbinar no máximo..

Alto Lindoso encaixou 7mts de água no dia de ontem...

Em Espanha o Minho segue com 1270m³ em Salvaterra e o Ebro com 1200m³ antes da barragem de mequinenza.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2020 às 18:10)

Ambas as nascentes, estão já com uma boa descarga, a zona do Polje de Minde, está já com uma boa acumulação, que até já ontem andavam lá de caiaque.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2020 às 18:19)

por aqui Rio Sorraia vai bem vivo também, primeira foto à saida de Coruche na ponte pedonal e a segunda foto perto de Coruche numa pontezinha no meio da lezíria:


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2020 às 19:02)




----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2020 às 20:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Como estará a cascata da Fórnea?


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2020 às 20:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Como estará a cascata da Fórnea?



Já não me lembro se publiquei aqui alguma foto, vi há dias umas fotos e vídeos, e já estava a correr bem.

Estas duas fotos são de hoje.



Este vídeo, é do dia 8/12


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2020 às 20:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já não me lembro se publiquei aqui alguma foto, vi há dias umas fotos e vídeos, e já estava a correr bem.
> 
> Estas duas fotos são de hoje.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Pedro!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2020 às 21:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Pedro!



De nada, é muito ver, as fotos aqui partilhadas, de como as nossa linhas de água, ganharam uma vida nova, com estas boas chuvadas que tem caído.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2020 às 12:27)

srr disse:


> Mesmo,
> 
> A frente até vinha vigorosa, mas partiu se toda,
> 
> ...



Então se a barragem de Alcantara está a baixar a sua quota é sinal que está a chover menos, ou com menos intensidade em Espanha.


----------



## slbgdt (16 Dez 2020 às 13:07)

srr disse:


> Mesmo,
> 
> A frente até vinha vigorosa, mas partiu se toda,
> 
> ...



Toda essa água está a passar em Fratel e Velber, mas como não gostamos de armazenar água toda ela vai acabar no mar.
Nós portugueses achamos que os espanhóis é que têm de guardar água para nós


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2020 às 14:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Então se a barragem de Alcantara está a baixar a sua quota é sinal que está a chover menos, ou com menos intensidade em Espanha.



É sinal que está a turbinar e a produzir eletricidade. 
Na primeira quinzena de Dezembro passaram no Fratel, em direção ao mar, 333hm3. Dava para encher a albufeira do Caia e ainda sobrava bastante água para as albufeiras da bacia do Sado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2020 às 18:13)

AnDré disse:


> É sinal que está a turbinar e a produzir eletricidade.
> Na primeira quinzena de Dezembro passaram no Fratel, em direção ao mar, 333hm3. Dava para encher a albufeira do Caia e ainda sobrava bastante água para as albufeiras da bacia do Sado.



Mais, uma vez então estamos diante de má gestão de água, é o normal, estão sempre á espera que depois venha a chover mais, para daí encaixar, só que o problema é que ainda ninguém preve o futuro, e depois queixam-se de falta de água nas barragens.


----------



## slbgdt (16 Dez 2020 às 19:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais, uma vez então estamos diante de má gestão de água, é o normal, estão sempre á espera que depois venha a chover mais, para daí encaixar, só que o problema é que ainda ninguém preve o futuro, e depois queixam-se de falta de água nas barragens.



Não é má gestão, porque nunca foi feita gestão.
Habituámo nos a receber muita água que os espanhóis sabem guardar.
Mas a precipitação reduziu se 25% na cabeceira do rio, além disso houve o famoso transvase segura-tejo.
Nós por aqui levantamos uns cartazes porque queremos água.
Ela vem, não há armazenamento.
Queremos o melhor de 2 mundos mas sem consequências..


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2020 às 21:15)

*Barragem do Caia com 36% da sua capacidade*
O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é de 68 milhões e 792 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota de 223,34 metros.

Este volume corresponde a 36,21% da capacidade máxima da barragem situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.

Os dados foram fornecidos à Rádio ELVAS pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia e dizem respeito à leitura feita esta quarta-feira, dia 16 de dezembro.

*Nos últimos sete dias,* *a Barragem do Caia conta um aumento de quatro milhões e 292 mil metros cúbicos no seu volume de água armazenada e o nível da água subiu 54 centímetros.*

Rádio Elvas

O rio tem tido bom caudal, mas não tem tido cheias que são necessárias para o armazenamento aumentar de forma significativa, pois o padrão não tem sido muito favorável para tal. No entanto, este aumento não é nada mau. 
Encher uma barragem como esta é bastante complicado tendo em conta que está praticamente dependente de apenas um afluente principal e há muitos "braços" da barragem para encher. 
Já teve capacidade para a encher no passado, mas com a precipitação cada vez mais irregular é complicado. Nos últimos anos tem saído sempre mais do que aquela que entra, basicamente.


----------



## dahon (17 Dez 2020 às 10:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais, uma vez então estamos diante de má gestão de água, é o normal, estão sempre á espera que depois venha a chover mais, para daí encaixar, só que o problema é que ainda ninguém preve o futuro, e depois queixam-se de falta de água nas barragens.



As barragens do Tejo assim como as do Douro, são barragens de fio de água, ou seja tem uma capacidade de armazenagem muito reduzida comparativamente com barragens de albufeira como por exemplo, a Aguieira ou Castelo de Bode. O conjunto destas barragens de fio de água, a chamada cascata, para além do aproveitamento hidroelétrico tem um papel muito importante na regularização do caudal destes dois grandes rios. Contudo para extrair todo o potencial da cascata principalmente nos meses mais secos é necessário que a montante exista uma grande barragem de albufeira. No caso do Tejo existe a barragem de Alcântara, mas é controlada por Espanha, e no Douro podia existir mas não existe.....Foz Côa cof cof....


----------



## comentador (17 Dez 2020 às 20:02)

Boa noite!  O rio Sado ainda não tem água corrente, mas se continuasse a chover não faltaria muito, pois alguns solos (refiro-me os mais delgados) estão quase a atingir o grau de saturação e seria a partir de agora que as barragens do Vale do Sado começariam a aumentar as reservas. O ano passado foi assim, chegou-se à quase saturação dos solos, parou de chover.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2020 às 21:02)




----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2020 às 14:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Ontem a barragem do Fratel teve uma utilização de 91%. Foram uma média de 563m3/s a chegar à albufeira. O que significada que do lado Espanhol Alcântara continua a turbinar bem. 
Do lado de cá, a cascata do Zêzere também teve a produzir quase ao máximo. Aliás, está já há vários dias com um elevado índice de produção. Daí a quantidade de água a correr nas lezírias do ribatejo.

Ontem a energia hídrica contribuiu para 51% do consumo de energia elétrica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2020 às 20:26)

A nascente do Almonda com caudal considerável, já a debitar um elevado volume de água.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Dez 2020 às 22:02)

Nascente do Rio Lis ontem...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2020 às 21:01)

*Barragem do Caia com 40% da capacidade máxima*
O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é de 75 milhões 785 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota de 224,19 metros.

Este volume corresponde a 39,89% da capacidade máxima da barragem situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.

Os dados foram fornecidos à Rádio ELVAS pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia e dizem respeito à leitura feita esta quarta-feira, dia 23 de dezembro, às 9 horas.

Nos últimos sete dias, a Barragem do Caia teve um aumento de quase sete milhões de metros cúbicos no seu volume e o nível da água subiu 85 centímetros.

Rádio Elvas

Tem estado bem encaminhada!


----------



## Luis Martins (24 Dez 2020 às 13:31)

joralentejano disse:


> *Barragem do Caia com 40% da capacidade máxima*
> O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é de 75 milhões 785 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota de 224,19 metros.
> 
> Este volume corresponde a 39,89% da capacidade máxima da barragem situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.
> ...


À um ano atrás estava a 30% . Estão bem melhor este ano., têm mais 19 milhões de m3.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Dez 2020 às 17:47)

Luis Martins disse:


> À um ano atrás estava a 30% . Estão bem melhor este ano., têm mais 19 milhões de m3.


Sim, no ano passado estava lástima. No final de novembro estava com 14%, mas depois lá recuperou para 30% com aquelas chuvadas que caíram numa semana, em dezembro. Entretanto, só já na primavera é que recuperou de forma mais significativa, chegando aos 44% em Maio.
Em 2018, com a NAO- em Março passou de 18% para 48%.
Não passa dos 50% desde 2016 e a última vez que fez descargas foi em 2014. 

Vamos ver como serão os próximos meses. As previsões até estão interessantes para janeiro, mas ainda muitas voltas vão dar até lá. Desde que o inverno desse para chegar aos 70/80% já era excelente.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2020 às 19:47)

Hoje estive na Barragem do Caia e segundo os marcadores, tinha uma cota de 224,3 metros. Na última notícia da Rádio Elvas, estava com 224,19m, portanto já subiu mais um pouco, ultrapassando ligeiramente os 40% de armazenamento.
Deixo umas fotos:










E uma comparação com o ano passado por esta altura:
25 de dezembro de 2019:





Hoje:


----------



## Gates (28 Dez 2020 às 04:00)

Estou habituado às barragens do norte... de certeza que ainda cabem aí mais 60%?
Tem tão pouco relevo para limitar a água... dá ideia que subindo 2 ou 3 metros se espalharia pelo território.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2020 às 10:47)

Gates disse:


> Estou habituado às barragens do norte... de certeza que ainda cabem aí mais 60%?
> Tem tão pouco relevo para limitar a água... dá ideia que subindo 2 ou 3 metros se espalharia pelo território.


Entendo, mas sim, cabem perfeitamente os 60%.  Aquela parte onde estão as árvores forma uma ilha e a água fica quase ao nível das mesmas quando está no máximo. Para além desta zona junto ao paredão, tem muito mais extensão e ainda vários "braços"  para encher.
O máximo são 233m, ainda faltam praticamente 9m.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2020 às 19:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Hoje estive na Barragem do Caia e segundo os marcadores, tinha uma cota de 224,3 metros. Na última notícia da Rádio Elvas, estava com 224,19m, portanto já subiu mais um pouco, ultrapassando ligeiramente os 40% de armazenamento.


Confirma-se...

*Barragem do Caia com 41% da sua capacidade*
O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é de 77 milhões 875 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota de 224,41 metros.

Este volume corresponde a 41% da capacidade máxima da barragem situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.

Os dados foram fornecidos à Rádio ELVAS pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia e dizem respeito à leitura feita esta quarta-feira, dia 30 de dezembro, às 9 horas.

Nos últimos sete dias, a Barragem do Caia teve um aumento de dois milhões de metros cúbicos no seu volume e o nível da água subiu 22 centímetros.

Rádio Elvas


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2021 às 14:20)

Com todo o frio instalado na Península Ibérica, ontem tivemos um pico de consumo em Portugal de *9151MW*, com a energia hídrica a cobrir 47% do consumo.

Em Espanha, também se teve que recorrer aos recursos hídricos para fazer face à procura de energia.
Alcantara tem estado a turbinar ao ponto do Fratel, do lado português, ter que fazer descargas. Às 23h o Fratel estava a debitar 940m3/s. Há portanto muita água a correr no Tejo.


----------



## srr (5 Jan 2021 às 14:22)

AnDré disse:


> Com todo o frio instalado na Península Ibérica, ontem tivemos um pico de consumo em Portugal de *9151MW*, com a energia hídrica a cobrir 47% do consumo.
> 
> Em Espanha, também se teve que recorrer aos recursos hídricos para fazer face à procura de energia.
> Alcantara tem estado a turbinar ao ponto do Fratel, do lado português, ter que fazer descargas. Às 23h o Fratel estava a debitar 940m3/s. Há portanto muita água a correr no Tejo.



Confirmo, até me assustei pensei que era o degelo, tivemos que puxar os barcos para terra.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2021 às 14:24)

AnDré disse:


> Com todo o frio instalado na Península Ibérica, ontem tivemos um pico de consumo em Portugal de *9151MW*, com a energia hídrica a cobrir 47% do consumo.
> 
> Em Espanha, também se teve que recorrer aos recursos hídricos para fazer face à procura de energia.
> Alcantara tem estado a turbinar ao ponto do Fratel, do lado português, ter que fazer descargas. Às 23h o Fratel estava a debitar 940m3/s. Há portanto muita água a correr no Tejo.


Sem dúvida! Ontem passei pelo Tejo, perto de Alvega, e corria bem mais do que aquilo que tenho visto habitualmente quando por lá passo.


----------



## slbgdt (5 Jan 2021 às 19:50)

AnDré disse:


> Com todo o frio instalado na Península Ibérica, ontem tivemos um pico de consumo em Portugal de *9151MW*, com a energia hídrica a cobrir 47% do consumo.
> 
> Em Espanha, também se teve que recorrer aos recursos hídricos para fazer face à procura de energia.
> Alcantara tem estado a turbinar ao ponto do Fratel, do lado português, ter que fazer descargas. Às 23h o Fratel estava a debitar 940m3/s. Há portanto muita água a correr no Tejo.



Com Castelo de Bode a turbinar no máximo também, o caudal do Tejo impõe respeito.

Infelizmente por falta de capacidade de armazenamento, daqui a uns meses estamos a queixar da falta de água no Tejo.

Alcântara libertou 74hm³ nas últimas 72horas.
Almendra a ajudar no Douro ao libertar 28hm³


----------



## Nickname (25 Jan 2021 às 22:48)

Rio Dão, concelho de Penalva do Castelo


aqui
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1


----------

